# Woking nuffield part 22



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Im first!

Wish I was starting this new board off on a positive but feeling a bit sad today   as AF arrived yesterday, three days before test date.  It's definitely full AF, not just spotting. This happened last cycle on the same day.  Had a couple of glasses of wine to cheer myself up yesterday evening but just gave me a stonking headache in the middle of the night -  I'm just not used to drinking anymore!

Need to do something positive so going to join a gym today.  I cancelled my gym membership about 6 months ago as wasn't using it much but need to shift some of the excess weight I've put on this cycle and get myself ready for the next one.  

We need some good news on this thread so I'm keeping everything crossed for Wildcat and Gill.  I've got a really good feeling about you two.  

Bye bye.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emerald-  so sorry honey, it will happen for you, have you spoken to woking about discussing changing the meds etc for if and when you try again....let this sink in first honey but dont think its not going to happen honey, because it will but they probably need to run some tests for you 1st..good luck with what ever you decide  

Hi everyone else


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Emma

I'm sure we will have another go.  DH might need a little persuading though as at the moment I don't think he really wants to try again.  Will have our follow up with Mr R and then decide what to do.  At least we know it can work as we have DS from a previous attempt - I just think we were very lucky then. 

You seem to be so positive with all that you've been through.  You really deserve to have it work and I'm sure it will.  Its great that you can get pg, you just need to find a way of making the little embies stay put. Looks as if Mr R is on the case and you are definitely in good hands.

When did the newspaper report say the 1 embie rule is going to come into effect?  I really don't think they should make a hard and fast rule on it as everyone's different.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emerald-The paper didnt say when just said that they were looking into it, so hopefully a couple of years yet  when we all will have one or two children 

Thanks honey, yeah Mr R is the best seeing him did us the world of good as he is so positive about everything and makes it all sound so easy   Yeah i am lucky in that i can get pregnant, but the pain losing them is awful and i wouldnt wish it on anyone  but i am so determined that this isnt going to beat me and i will get pg and hold my own happy and healthy baby in my arms soon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emerald Im so sorry hun  I second what Emma said just take a bit of time to get your head round this, it is a grieving process afterall, my heart goes out to you and DH! look after each other

All my love
Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-How are you honey  what are you doing up so early get back to bed and make the most of it


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good Morning Girls,

Emerald - so sorry to hear your sad news.    

Wishing everyone lots of love


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning Emma

Ive been up since 7am reading I have been looking for info on here! I had spotting on and off yesterday nothing mega but enough and wondered if it was the after effects of ET and the drugs combined or an implantation bleed, I know I am being a bit previous but because they are frosties Im not sure how it works  

Love
Dippy Old Gill XXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Honey, i had that as well after e/t for a couple of days after e/t then went after the 3rd day  ahhhh bless you try not to worry yourself, try giving woking a call maybe they can confirm its from e/t they did say to me i might get it after e/t..some people get spotting after having a smear too. im sure its nothing to worry yourself with honey


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you all had a good weekend, mine was pretty quiet and dull  

Emerald , I am so sorry honey  

Myra - welcome back  

I feel down the stairs last night and hope bubba is ok, it was a pretty bad fall and I feel like I have really winded myself, I have an appt with the shared consultant tomorrow at 9.30 so will ask him to check the heartbeat as she has been pretty quiet since the fall and didnt wake me up at the normal 4.30am   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-My god how did you manage that   blimey sweetie what is it with you the last couple of weekends  hope you and bubs are ok, im sure everything with bubs is ok, have you tried the hot sugary drink test, or the ice cold water


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ooo Cheesy poor you , I bet it scared the s**t out of you! Im sure she is fine she has a nice lot of protection to keep her safe & sound, but if your worried why dont you give them a buzz and ask their advise, better to make a call than worry all day! 
Gill


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Emerald honey I'm so sorry to hear your sad news   I'm sure you know this already, but do the test as normal as it has been known for a BFP after an AF - Emma, you remember the lady who had this right?  

Cheesy - oh my, are you ok? what happened? Keeping everything corossed, but I'm sure you will be fine.

Gill - how are you doing? The spotting could be implantation - I don't seem to get that - but then I don't bleed after EC either. 

As for me - I had the big O dream this morning - woke up with a smile again    I do hope that it doesn't damage chances of getting a PG result - although emma had one and got a BFP so I'm sure it's ok - wish I could remember what I was dreaming about.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-You dirty mare    hope it was good  i remember mine like it was yesterday told d/f said i was a dirty cow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Did anyone else have problems around 5ish on friday with FF....i got thrown out and 
couldn't get back on to say bye!    

Cheesy - poor you falling down the stairs!  you must have been so frightened.  I hope all is ok with you and bubs.  They are well cushioned in
there so I think bubs will be ok.

Emerald, so sorry that   arrived, and hopefully after your follow up your dh may go again for tx.  As the others have
said, take some time out and yep your ds is certainly a little miracle.

Gill - I am sure the spotting is from ET hun, as emma says, ring nuffield and see what they say!  

Wildcat - you go girl!  shame you can't remember though!  just lie and say it was about mr wildcat  

Anyone so anything exciting at the weekend.  I cooked sunday lunch for friends last night and had one to many glasses of wine!  feeling
a little tired today!  
I am on cd 30 today, waiting for af again!!! boobs are getting sore so thats a good sign!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma    Ok so I' know I'm a perv  - I am proud to have had it   - gotta get something good out of this dreaded waiting!  

NVH - yeah it was down - I went to post a message and lost it as a result


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Are your cycles normally late   is it a/f or something else 
No i was at the vets at 5 so didnt experience anything 

Good for you having a few drinks honey, sounds like you had a good evening...what roast was it??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - my cycles average between 29 to 32 days.  Occasionally a little longer, but not as long as
last cycle, that was down to the last tx...remember it was 40 days!    I hope this one behaves itself!
My bloatiness and sore boobies tells me she is on her way soon though!    then I can start counting
the days til my FET begins!    
Me getting pg naturally!! I wish!!    That only seems to happen to other people!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Ahhhh honey, never say never  would you like an a/f dance


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - Suggesting wildcat *pretends* the O dream was about me !!!! of course it was about me and not Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp or some combination of both at the same time (etc etc - you lot have talked about shoes and kittens already, I might as well raise the issue of Pitt/Depp and some form of military uniform   )

Emerald - sorry to hear about AF but as wildcat said there have been ladies who've had a full "arrival" and still tested positive - keep your chin and keep fighting !!

cheesy - good luck with the doc but bear in mind that the human body is built to protect bubs even from nasty falls - all that fluid should provide a fairly healthy cushion!

I was reading the Metro on the tube this morning and found an article which may be of interest - apparently Bourn Hall in Cambridgeshire (the place where they did the first test tube baby) are to offer *free* IVF to couples who agree to donate sperm - an interesting deal. The article isnlt on their site yet - typically it seems to be posted the day after it appears in print so it might be there sometime tomorrow. I know it's quite a long way for the Woking crowd but if it saves that much money it has to be worth a look.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You're right Emma!  miracles do happen!  
I actually dreampt that the embryologist was testing dh's   and putting in a fish!   
Anyway, she said she couldn't believe it but it was quite good!  Then i woke up!  

I'm not really worried cause af will show this week, I can tell she is lurking and on her way soon!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-Thanks for that info, interesting to know, isnt Bourn hall in cambridge  

I will do a dance if you need me too NVH?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mr wildcat - was only kidding, ofcourse wildcat was dreaming of you.....wasn't YOU wildcat!  
Mmmmm men in uniform! don't get us started on that one!    

Cool about bourne hall offering that service, i don't see why not when egg sharing does the same.  No good
for us though as its dh's sperm thats the problem    Its still something that needs to be thought about carefully
as its half a human after all! 

Emma - you can do a dance for me if you like - i'd like to see you do the banana dance in person please!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hope it works


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks chick!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

dunno - its really quiet isn't it!!  not like us hey!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im here


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

can you tell i'm sooooooooooooo bored today!    you guys bored too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im bored everyday at work...bloody really starting to get on my nerves this job


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

know the feeling, roll on the day when we all have our babies and on maternity leave!  now thats a nice
thought!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep I am the only white english girl and nobody talks to me not that I'd give them the time of day, been here 1 year but took it as no stress and suited for treatment, please god all goes to plan and I am out of this HELL HOLE OF A DUMP on 22nd December

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm yes please   cheesy you will be on maternity leave in another 3 mths you lucky bugger


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm back, just quickly as got to rush out.  Thanks so much for your kind words.  I will test as normal on Wed although I'm not holding out much hope.  Gill - don't worry about the spotting (easier said than done, I know). Its far to early for AF to start. Lots of people have spotting at different stages in the 2ww and then get a BFP.  

Bye


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

you lot are nutters - I'm here but just a busy morning ( I can't wait to be able to say I am going on maternity leave either!!)

Cheesy - sorry to hear about your fall, I'm sure everything is fine but doesn't harm to get checked out and put your mind at rest. 

Wildcat - ooh naughty dreams!! If it were me Robbie would be involved somewhere!!

NVH - fish!!    

Bourne Hall deal sounds good presumably this is because sperm donors have dropped dramatically since the resulting kids can find their donor once they are 18.... as you said NVH it needs careful thought...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice of you to join us fingers   what to busy for FF


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Seems everyone is bored - I have a job to go and do now but I'll be back later. 

MrW - of course I was dreaming of you honey    (and Brad, Johnny, Robbie etc too!)

Cheesy - not long to go till maternity leave!  It will go fast, then you will want it to go slow....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies
Got about 30 seconds to say hello as really rushing around this morning. Had long chat with Mum on phone and now running really late!  

Hope all had good weekends. No time for personals but lol to all.
Doing ok here. Gona see if any nice eggies are on the way today.....here's hoping the 6 ampules of Menopur a day are doing their stuff.

Ok well even though I can type fast I think I must have used up my 30 seconds so I'll say bye for now

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Liar!!!   

Minow-Good luck


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - good luck with your scan today!  fingers crossed those follies are growing nicely!

fingers - fish  

cheesy - what type of company do you work at?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im well bored and hungry!

Cheesy you poor love with nobody talking to you it must be horrid! wont be long and you can stick your fingers up to the lot of them, I assume you wont be going back there! 

Emma keep your pecker up matey, its poo when you hate your job!  

My job comes to an end at the end of Oct and I was going to do some temping to fit in with TX or fingerscrossed early preggers symtoms to kind of suit myself, but Ive been grabbed by people to nanny for them and im worried that my heart wont be in a new post with other peoples kids! that sounds so awful and unprofessional doesnt it? 

Minow good luck with the scan  

Thanks Emerald the spotting is still there today a bit pinker too, lets just hope they are snuggling in nicely to let Mummy stay at home and not have to go to work   how you doing love?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-how old were your embies when they were frozen??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

2 days then they've had thurs pm fri, sat, sun and today, what do you reckon? Im clutching at straws arent I?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nope it could be implantation as they would be blastocyst at 5 days then they implant from then, so could well be


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Implantation happens between 7-12dpt


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

HELLO

Hope you are all ok today.

Sorry about your news Emerald.  Cheesy - hope you are ok.  Emma - is it today you find out about the tests - good luck.

Jellebabe - I was confused about the frozen embie thing too.  We were told that ours were good quality but all five would be thawed because that would make sure we got two.  We were told that only two survived (they were transfered to me).  Letter to drs from woking said all five survived.  ?? I've given up asking questions.

I have been an emotional reck this weekend for some reason.  Plus i'm really worried cos no af yet.  Last two times dreg,   was here by now.

Sorry, didn't want to moan but wanted to come and see you all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-You moan all you like her is an extra special a/f dance

[fly]              [/fly] hope it works!!
Yeah today i have to ring gp's at 3pm bet they bloody havent got the results yet


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck for your results emma

my client is now almost an hour late - grrrrrrr - how rude......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Can you not call them   some people dont understand the concept of time


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers Emma - thanks for the dance.  Hope it works.  Perhaps its the buserelin making me tearful - never had that problem b4 though - it must just be me!

Good luck for when you call. xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-The Bureslin does make you teary i used to   everyday poor d/f i must of been a nightmare  

Thanks Wildcat and Budgie, i dont hold out much hope that they have the results


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

budgie its proberly the drugs making to weepy love 

Cheers Emma     fingers crossed for the test results 

Wildcat some people 

Off for a rest with my feet up now see ya later
Gill xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya Gill dont forget visualise those embies sticking and dividing nicely and image your linins is nice and thick like a sponge


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've tried calling - the number she gave out isn't working - she did email me this morning to say she was coming and that she was running 20 mins late - she was supposed to be here at 1! - I have to be somewhere at 2.30 and an hour shoot takes at least 1.5 hours by the time the girls get changed/makeup etc - She is going to make me late!       With all these crazy hormones, it's just making me annoyed. rant rant.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Lets hope they do have the results today 

I know it shuts down your system but does buserelin encourage af to come or does it just come when it would have anyway? 

Thanks Gill - hope you have a nice rest. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-im not sure hun, i think as your body shuts down it comes, some people have come on the day they have there scan....when is your scan??

Wildcat-  its only just gone one   see how it goes but dont make yourself late for your 2.30 appt, if she is any later than 1.15 tell her she will have to come back another time


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - scan is friday.  Hope the drug brings it on otherwise I could be dreg for another 6 weeks the way my af's work! 

Wildcat - Hope you sort out that naughty client.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah, it's so frustrating though - she could have called! 

I've entered the photo competition this month too - once the pics are up you'll have to vote for me with Rasher (Mr Rash!) I also took a cute pic of MrW with all 3 of our mogs having 'ham time' - I couldn't resisit so I'll be voting for him

Budgie - I don't think buserelin would encourage af to come - it's a down reg drug so it shuts your system off. But I'm not 100% sure.  It will make you emotional though - it's like some weird rollercoaster - thank god I'm not on it now - I'd be balling my eyes out this afternoon. Instead I just want to SCREAMMMMM (bloody late people ahhhhhhhh)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

afternoon ladies

Emma - hope you get your results this afternoon.

Wildcat - how rude of your client  

I was a wicked   on de-regs! hormones from hell! like pmt but a million times worse.
I even ended up attacking my sister and we are really not like that!  she hugged me though
and then we     alot.  dh is dreading me going back on it again!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll vote - im a huge rasher fan!  I love your embie picture Wildcat but I do miss Rasher making me smile 

Well, i'm off to find some lunch and do a bit more worrying.......

I'll be back later to see how you get on Emma.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Just catching up on the news while eating my lunch.

*Emerald* - So sorry to hear that A/F has turned up. Sending you and your partner a great big . 
*Gill * - fingers crossed it is just implantantion bleeding. Keep  
*Minnow* - good luck with the scan today. Let us know how it goes.
*Emma* - Hope you get your results today, and it gives you and Mr R some answers so you can tailor the next treatment.
*Ali * - Will move you to Stimming on the list. Sounds like you have a good lining so everything looks on track.
*Cheesy* - yikes what a shock to fall down the stairs. As the others say I am sure bubs had a nice cushion, but if you are worried you should phone the doctor.
*Fingers* - Glad you enjoyed the Robbie concert - I wish I could have gone!
*Bendy* - Glad you are feeling better. We all really missed you 
*Myra* - Nice to have you back. I agree with the others that you should call Woking. It can't hurt, and I don't think it is being pushy.
*I wish* - Good luck for you appointment tommorow. Do you have a list of questions ready?
*Wildcat* - Some people are so rude with keeping you waiting. Try not to let it stress you.
*Sho* - Good luck with your new venture - I hope it all works out well for you.

 to Barney, Alisha, Sarah, Mr W, LadyTara, Budgie, NVH, Mr Wildcat and any of you other lovely people I have forgotten.

I had a nice weekend. Had a lovely family roast lunch yesterday cooked by my DH. Wish It was Friday again already.

Love Jules xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

hey jules - gosh you're good remember all of that...I usually read all the posts and 
then forget by the time I go to write mine!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is the latest list. Let us know if anything needs updating

*Waiting to Start*
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 27th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx)  
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) in Oct 
Nibbles (FET)
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct  
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 

*D/Ring*
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 

*Stimming*
Minow Stimming since 12th September E/C ? 
Cambee E/C ? 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) E/T 22nd September 
AliPali stimming since 15th September E/C? 

*E/C - 2ww*
Wildcat & MrWildcat. Testing 25th September 
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) Testing 29th September 
Emerald 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB -  EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just a short one from me. feeling a bi wobby today. bad nights sleep and a little bit of bleeding this morning so resting in bed and trying to relax. Had a lovely weekend but needed to sleep loads to recover on Sunday. 

New carpets have been ordered for the house  but still no sign of when the builders will start  Been told to expect to be out of the house for 5 weeks once then start......

Hope everyone is ok and not working tooooooo hard (but by the looks of it you are all too busy chatting) 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi NVH,

Sad I know, but I have a pen and paper to hand so I can jot down some reminders when I have pages of gossip to read through! Thats why I don't mind keep the list up to date.

Right best get back to work.

Jules xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb,

Get some rest honey.
Glad that carpets are ordered - come on builders and start work  
Where will you go for the 5 weeks when they start?

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Computers still down so having to use dial up - it is **** going back 10 years in time its a nightmare especially for my business, apparently it wont get sorted until the 26th September!!!!

Emerald I am sorry to see your news, however I dont think I have met you either yet as I have been offline but I hope you are ok and spend some special time with your DS to remind you that this process does work and hopefully you will go ahead again at the next available time.

I am curently on day 23 of cycle and really willing AF to arrive early so I know when I can next start again I would hate to have a 42 month again and then have to wait another 21 days, as I am also really concious of the deadline for starting treatments because of Christmas.

I hope everyone else is well, and Gill and Wildcat are ok in your 2WW's my fingers are firmly crossed for you

Emma I hope your test results give you some answers today.

Cheesy    please go and get everything checked out just in case I am sure your little girl is all ok but you are better getting things checked out than worrying!!!

Sorry havent had time to read all the updates there are 2 hold threads!!!

Wishing you all well and sending you all lots of     

Lots of Love and Tears as missing you all so much

Ktx

PS Just seen Jules update list WOW how many of us now!!!!!1


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We are still living at the hotel (though sleeping at home this week as its more confortable) so once the builders move in we will be back at the hotel full time. What joy 

Reading through the posts its a busy time for Woking at the moe.....  to you all!

Cheesey - I fell of my bike at 18 weeks and landed (embarrasssingly) on my ****. Bubs wasfine but its good to get it checked out for your own peace of mind


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Honey hurry up and come back we miss you   i know honey, normally you wouldnt be bothered when a/f turned up but we know last d/r is the 7th or 9th of november it doesnt give us long 

Wildcat-I will vote rasher 

Beaker-Keep your feet up honey get some kip, bloody builders   let d/h sort them out honey dont get involved 

Jules-Glad you had a nice roast 

Budgie-You have plenty of time yet honey, hopefully the dance will work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi kate - dial up !    know what you mean about af and it being late! i hope that it doesn't 
play me up again, last cycle I was 40 days    hope she shows for both of us so we can starting
counting down the days for tx

Deb - staying at hotel/home must be very unsettling!  emma called you beaker!      

Emma - oh my god, didn't know the last de-regs was so soon!   is that the same for a FET to?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-OMG did i call her beaker    yeah i think its the same for me too as still takes the same amount of time as a fresh cycle i think (is that right)  

Deb-Sorry i called you beaker im not thinking


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh you're right - the timing works out the same for a fet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought so what a bummer 

Have had spotting since sat when i wipe  wonder if its meant to be a/f only 2 weeks today since i had EPRC  i hope it isnt as too bloody early shouldnt be here till end of this month another 2 weeks 

[fly]PLEASE DONT BE A/F...PLEASE STAY AWAY TILL THE END OF SEPT !!  [/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

why don't you want af to show up emma?  2 weeks is a bit early though - v strange!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont want her to show early as Mr R wouldnt even consider tx until its back to normal, so want a/f to come on time or be slightly late.....very light though, maybe the after effects of the Erpc  who knows doing my head in though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i see, our bodies get totally screwed after tx let alone what your poor bod has been through!
Does it feel like af?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma & good luck with the results today, I hope they are what you need    

hello to everyone 

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmm not sure, have a few twinges in my left ovary yesterday and today few twinges on the right ovary  

Cheesy thanks honey i bet they havent got them


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Do you have a follow up with Ms Ellis Emma? or do you have to phone through? 
I found they were pretty useless unless I kept chasing. Charlie went to St Georges from Epsom though it took two months for his post mortem results to be returned.
I do hope they give you the answers you need 

(I'll let you off for the name slip just this once - don't do it again  )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Deb   no i was told to call my gp as they would send the results from st georges to her..oh dont worry if they arent there god help st georges i have a lot of issues with them from my laps etc   im sure the chief exec will not be wanting to hear from me again    Hoping its my bloods as want to start f/e/t asap cant wait bloody 2 mths for results on bubs just in case it is chromosone issues.
By the way....shouldnt you be in bed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beaker Beaker Beaker


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> Beaker Beaker Beaker


 You're not too big to put over my knee young lady! 

Emma - I'm in bed  The joys of a laptop. Am watching series 2 of greys anatomy on DVD (it arrived this morning). 5 episodes down - 22 to go


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-     that was funny  

Deb-Good thats what i like to hear, hope the bleeding stops   the worrying never stops always bloody something


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think the bleeding has already stopped and the stomach ache has albut gone. Just enjoying slobbing about in bed now. Might have to get up and make cheese on toast though... yummy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

emma, good luck with your results. do you know if that nov cut off is the same for the short protocol. i know is houldnt be thinking this way but if this cycle fails i was hoping to do the sp before xmas. i have planned all my hols and start date for my new job around it. i would love to ask woking but i know they will think im   as i havent even found out the result of this cycle. 

jules, i cant believe you keep notes, thats so sweet. i have always thought you are wonderful at keeping up with us all. 

charlies mum hope your ok get back to bed  
wildcat i will vots for rasher.

emerald so sorry about your af showing.   . will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that its still a bfp. 

gill i have spotting after et on my forzen cycle too. i called the clinic and they said it was just blood from the cervix nothing to do with the embies.    

had my baseling today everything is fine and i start stimms tommorrow. 

hi to all of you 

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Good luck for stimms, when are you seeing Mr C   also i would call up woking at ask, im sure they have had stranger questions


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

WELL DONE on your lining Luc, good luck with the stimmer stage    

Charlies Mum - sorry couldnt resist it  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

seeing mr c on weds. i cant call woking im so worried they already think im   . its probably all im my head and im sure theyve got much more important things to do than think about how   i am. ill just assume i can do the sp before xmas. it would still be finished by the beg of dec so i cant see why i couldnt. 

when are you calling the gp?

cheesy, thanks hun. sorry about your fall. how are you feeling? has you bubs woken up now?

Lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no, no movement yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh cheesy - can't you go and get a scan at er?  to put your mind at rest at least!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

cheesy, 

you poor thing what a worry.   im sure she is fine though and just being a lazy bubs. my dh's mum fell down a man hole when she was pg with him. she had to have a rescue team get her out, i think she fell quite a way. but both she and dh were fine. did you try that drinking chocolate thing that they did at the scan. i have to say i never quite understood when yoiu wrote that why it wakes your baby up but it sounded like it worked. 

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Thanks for reminding me   just called them havent had anything through yet so i will chase epsom now...perhaps ask mr c on wednesday 


Cheesy-Im sure bubs is ok, she is probably in a different position from before as you probably gave her a fright and the place where she is you cant feel the movements...try calling nhs direct if your worried honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow - chatty lot - that job is done now - she finally arrived - at least I made some money today 

Emma - any news on your results yet?

Cheesy - NVH is right - perhaps you could get a scan at a local hospital? or ask woking (although they will charge - they also care and woudl get you in right away).  I'm sure bubs is fine though, they are tough once they are in there - otherwise you'd have a tonne of teenagers throwing themselves on the floor!!!

Deb - hope you are ok honey - am jealous you have the whole season of greys anatomy on dvd, I LOVE that show - we are watching it on the tv at the moment - where did you buy it from? (I'm assuming somewhere online from the US as it's not out here yet!)

The list looks great - a few ladies back on the d/reg and stimming again! I was beginning to feel alone - although I'm pleased I have gill to keep me company on the 2ww - only a week to go....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies, Emma, your probably right she's probably tucker herself away somewhere, I hope    

Will ask the consultant in the morning. I have tried hot drink and ice cold water and nothing   


Yeah kick   at the hospital and get some answers   


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Glad she showed up in the end  yeah gp's havent had them in so chased epsom they gave me miss Ellis's sec's number she not in till tomorrow so will chase tomorrow  not that i should have to be chasing 

Cheesy-Im sure she is tucked up somewhere you made her jump   so she hiding somewhere else.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - how frustrating for you!  

Cheesy - bet she wakes up when you go to bed!  

Wildcat - glad your client turned up! spend spend spend!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow you lot a busy chatters again, 

Hope everyone is doing ok, today is going so slowly - especially with limited internet to look at!! I think I must be addicted I am lost without it I would rather loose my right arm I think!!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

(totally off topic but ...)

Just out of interest I Googled for "Mr Rash" and discovered that he's the Chairman of the Suffolk branch of the National Farmer's Union !!!!!!

And I thought when he disppeared for the afternoon he was going down the garden for a sleep!!!

In future I will be making sure Rasher is in the house and not allowed to use the phone or watch Jimmy's Farm ...

(sorry everyone, bored again !!!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

i'm so bloody bored i am looking up whats on tv tonight on google!! 

kate - you don't really mean that!!    know what you mean though!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-   you sound very bored  

Kate-I know its horrible isnt it when you cant get on its def like an addiction 

Nvh-2 lots of corrie,eastenders i like that Caroline quentin thing on 1tv @ 9...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr Wildcat you always make me laugh you must have a wonderful fun relationship Mr and Mrs W
xx
NVH I know but AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH Dial up is so slow and pretty much all of my work is on the internet so I am going up the wall as Self Employed and I have to pay the other 2 to sit around not doing a lot   as its not there fault and good old BT is going to compensate me a crappy £1 per day for the inconvenience!!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OOOHHH tonight Corrie x 2 Eastenders, Life Begins, Spooks, Late Night addition of Hollyoaks, Britians next top model wow I will be busy thank god for Sky Plus can you imagine what I would be like if I lost that too.....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - almost the same as me!
Well my evening kicks of at 7pm with celeb master chef, 7.30 corrie, 8 enders, 8.30 corrie and then 9 jamie oliver return
to school dinners! 
A jam packed evening i'd say!  

Kate - must be so frustrating!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

hate to think kate!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I came back hoping to see that Emma had some answers from the docs!  Hopefully soon Emma.

Well at least Wildcat has finished with her job for the day.  Everyone else has their tv planned for the evening!

I love Grey's Anatomy too! Although the lead woman gets on my nerves.  I was getting into watching repeats of ER cos never seen it before.  They got to the end of series 6 then stopped.  How unfair is that?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I love Monday night tv        ooopppss the wrong Do not disturb, altho I better get some of that tonight, been ages


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back!

I didnt rest for long I sorted out the spare room and baked a banana loaf with the spotty old guys who have been knocking about in my fruit bowl!

Telly looks great tonight I agree! welcome back Jamie  I LOVE HIM 

Cheesy have a little hop round the office Im sure she will wake up, or we could all shout 1...2...3...."WAKE UP CHEESY'S BUB!"   as NVH said she will be doing a jig at bedtime Im sure.

Any news Emma?? 

Wildcat how are you feeling today lots of    I hope

I called the Hospital because the spotting was getting a bit heavier and Leah said its either the meds or left over from Friday and not to worry unless its fresh, but Im going to keep believing thats its an implantation bleed 

Hi everyone else  Wheres Bendy??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill - hope leahs put your mind at rest, its way to early for af anyway so thats a good thing!  

Wildcats - don't think i've sent you any   today so here you go.

cheesy - you still fighting to get some action!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah if he thinks he's getting 9 months off, think again  

Gill - loadsa luck honey      


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ohhh some us some loaf over please   Have to ring Epsom tomorrow as the lady i need to speak to is off today   

Cheesy-  go on jump on him, make sure you get it over and done with in the corrie break  
That reminds me anyone read about shelly coming back this week or next pg with charlies baby   cant wait


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmm charlie, I'd s*ag him     no strings attached  

Emma, corrie break, far too much time for partner


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - pg certainly doesn't make you tired hey! you wanna try and get some of those big 'o' dreams like
wildcat!  

Emma - didn't know shelly was coming back! cool!!!

45 minutes til home time!  yawn!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Husband cheesy   not partner


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo I dont fancy   at all at the mo! But if it was Gordon Ramsey I might have a change of heart


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   gordon ramsey   he is ok i suppose, i didnt realise him and his wife had ivf


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

What are you lot like!! Tuesday night TV is better - Holby is on!!! I love Holby!! Loved it more when Mark Moraghan (who used to be in Brookie) and Art Malik were in it though!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Ems.xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

gill, 

gordon     he us  grim. yuk .


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmm there is something sexy about Gordon....

I like that new bloke on enders - stacey's brother....sean i think  

Nigel harmen was a bit of a sexy beast too!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gordon Ramsey   still I bet he's good with his hands


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

very precise i'd say!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Gordon is lovely I will not have a bad work spoken about him thank you very much!  I have booked my tickets for the good food show to see him!     stacey slaters brother is sneaky  and has evil eyes!

Gordons  where b*****ed because of the heat round his knackers, let me tell you thats not my DH problem his knackers bearly touch base with the heat of the cooker 

Hello Bendy 

I quite like the new bloke in corrie too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gordons  where b*****ed because of the heat round his knackers, let me tell you thats not my DH problem his knackers bearly touch base with the heat of the cooker 

VERY FUNNY GILL


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]looks at the previous hormonally charged Tv-related posts, tuts, then heads for the Buffy collection [/me]

Cheesy: I'm with your other-half - cookers are very dangerous and should only operated by non-MrWildcat's with asbestos hands ....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Behave yourselfs you lot you are all in relationships !!!!

Yeah I had read about Shelley coming back preggers, maybe naughty Charlie will get caught out, he is not my type at all !!!

My hubby looks like Jambo from Hollyoaks, also in 2 pints of larger and a packet of crisps and was in that postal program too, cant remember his real name though!

What a lot of TV addicts we all are


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Not the one from the Royal family  only kidding hes nice tooooooooo!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - what are we to do when waiting for children!!  watch flipping tv!!!  

I think david beckham sexy too!  but my dh is very fit too and the best out of all of them!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Where have you been keep missing you  

Gill-Stacys brother yeah   and i like Freddie Lundborg cor yeah


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

It was me that said staceys brother emma!  

Mr Wildcat - thats no excuse....gordan has 4 kids so hasn't held him back!  

Where is bendy - has she posted and i've missed it


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

You lot certainly are a lot of telly addicts!!

Luc - Glad that your scan went well today and you can start stimming tomorrow.   

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill no not the tall lanky one !!! 

The dishy one with the tattoos however my hubby isnt quite as well built with the muscles and six pack    I wish but everyone says how similar he is.

God I cant remember his name, he also sang in that Celebrity Fame Acadamy...... WILL MELLOR thats the guy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what Freddie who was in Queen


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Sorry   

Cheesy-Freddie mercury


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hubby dressed up as him once at fancy dress, what absolutely hilarious, he wore queer very well


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo KT lucky old you he's nice!!! 

Cheesy all this man talk is your fault!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Freddie Murcury Cheesy !!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home had enough....of work that is  

Might pop on from home
night ladies
enjoy your tv watching
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

funny thing is, we wound him up, I was dressed up as a horny devil (no surprise, no i am not lucky, just desperate, lazy hubby in his old age) and we arranged for a lift and I told the people not to be in their gear when they picked him up so he ran to the car when it arrived as to hide what he was wearing and no-one else was dressed up and he got really angry and embarassed, I have never laughed so much in all my life, he ran back into the house and refused to go to the party    

His face was a picture, no thats priceless, getting into a car dressed pretty much as a queer only to realise your the only one    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

your poor hubby cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya emma - speak to you tomorrow!

Cheesy - thats not very nice  but very funny    hope the little one reassures you between now and
tomorrow thats she's all snuggled up safe and sound.

Well time for me to log out and go home!  Have a good evening everyone and cheesy - hope you get lucky tonight


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Night night ladies, I better do


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

emma - just missed you, sorry you had to chase the docs - what a pain    let's hope you have more luck tomorrow.

Cheesy   your poor hubby - I would have laughed though...

Gordon ramsey?  Luc I'm with you on that one YUK    sorry gill, although it means you can have him all to yourself!  

TV - what about Las Vegas? (Josh Duhamel mmmmm) I never remember what night things are on as we have Sky+ and just record stuff, I think we live on american tv though - Lost, Grey's Anatomy, Nip Tuck, Desparate HW, CSI etc etc the only think I ever seem to watch on bbc is Eastenders - Staceys brother is cute though althogh a NASTY one


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - I got series 2 off ebay. Its a US disk set though. I'll d my bestest to wtch it all before wednesday - now theres a challenge. 
DH is off footballin tonight so its just me and the bean lying on the bed 

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - US disc set is no issue - we buy loads of box sets from the US - we have all of Buffy, X files, 24, Lost (s1)  plus numerous movies (DH is a movie fan and managed somehow to get over 400 DVD's (now I know why he is always broke!).

Watching it before wednesday! lol - you'll be glued  although daytime tv sucks so it wont be hard!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night everyone,

Enjoy your tv programmes tonight.

Talk tomorrow

Jules xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry but this is going to be a me me me post

As you may guess the scan didn't go well today. I only have 3 follies and the lining hasn't thickened up. They will scan again on Wednesday but it looks likely that it will have to be abandoned.  

They have said to have a baby asprin a day to see if it helps the lining and really girls I just wanted to know if any of you had any other suggestions. I just can't believe that it may be abandoned. I feel desperate. How can I have such a poor response, worse than i've ever had and on 6 ampules a day? I just want to curl up in a corner until it's all over (if that makes any sense) It's just too hard.

Please please if there is anything you can think of that may help before Wednesday's scan, We are desperate, we'll do anything.

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow- Try baby aspirin 75mg i took mine due to m/c and i started when i began d/regging, get some tonight if you can their soluble but my lining at e/c was around 14mm at 1st scan it was 9mm so good luck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Also 1000mg of vit c a day is good for lining and eggs i took them everyday as well as my pregnacare, also try and visualise everyday that your producing lovely juicy eggs and a lovely thick lining....drink 2l of milk and 3l of water, i cant think of anything else apart from acupuncture, but you will be too late in starting that now honey  hope that helps. oh and try a hot water bottle on your tummy everyday in the evening on the sofa and sleep on it at bed time....thats all i did but it worked


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow honey  I don't know what to suggest as they didn't give me any advice this time even though I had a lot less follies myself. My only advice would be to ensure you get lots of protein - they once said to me 60grams a day - so drink that milk and eat a couple of eggs, plus meat (assuming you aren't veggie).

What size are the follies? Did they give you a lining measurement??

This is a long shot but Positive thinking really does help   My mum made me watch a DVD a week ago that I thought was going to be rubbish, but I have to admit it made sense - it was called the Secret - here is their website http://thesecret.tv/home.html It could be total BS but it has given me some hope this past 2 weeks.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Minow   I am really so sorry that the news from your scan wasn't good. I am sure that one or two of the girls will be able to help with info/advice on thickening up the lining (I think NVH had that prob?) it had all been going smoothly for you too...   Hope the asprin does the trick. Also try to visualise your lining getting nice and thick with lot of lovely follies in there. Will they decide what will happen on Wednesday's scan?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Minow, sorry honey that you are having a bad time, as i have never had IVF before i am realy sorry that i cannot offer any advice, i am a real novice, i am sure things will improve for you 

Emerald, sorry to hear that the   has arrived, try and stay positive. A collegue of mine announced today that she is 4 months pg and she could not believe it until she had her scan as she has had a full period each month.

Charlies Mum, hope that you are ok after your fall, make sure you rest and stay well.

Emma, hope that you get your results tomorrow.

Wildcat and Gill, hope the 2ww is not to stressful for you both.

Well i got AF this morning, pain was really bad, and then to go into work on my first day back, for colleague to announce her pg, i am happy for her but a little bit jealous.

Hope everyone else is well

Luv Myra x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh Ladies im really worried about cheesy   just seen her post on the midwife thread  

Ahh Myra Sorry you had to hear that today  glad a/f is here, have you called woking


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, no not yet, i am such a chicken, will call this week though


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma thank you my love

I have gone and got 75mg asprin and have taken the first one. I will go get some vit c as well. I can't have milk as got lactose allergy but am drinking the water. I'll snuggle with a hottie too (feel like doing that anyway!). My lining was only 4.1 so really not good at all. I just don't understand why it has happened but I want to do anything I can between now and Wednesday so I'll know I've given it my best shot.

Thank you again 

Wildcat - Thank you as well Again I can't have the milk and I am a veggie! but I did come home and have an egg for my lunch so I'll get as much protein into me as I can.
All I can remember of the follies was there was a 13 and an 8 but I can't remember what the 3rd one was. It was less than 13 though as I know that was my biggest. as I said above the lining was only 4.1
I have got the hypnotherapy cd that was mentioned on here the other day so perhaps I had better go and listen to that as well. I haven't had time yet but I have got tomorrow off so I can do it tongiht and tomorrow.
Thank you again as well

Minow x

New posts keep appearing
Thankyou Myra and Barney too. Yep they will decide what to do after wed scan so I've got till then to turn this around.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, see what you mean, just read her post, maybe she should go and get a check up just to relieve her anxiety


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma,

Just popped on and I to have seen cheesy's post on midwife,   lets hope she is on her way to the hospital and all is well, i'm a couple of weeks behind her but I do know that as there is still quite a bit of room to move around the baby could well be kicking but not directcly on her stomach, lets all keep everything crossed for her. x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - oh no - a veggie and you can't have milk! OMG - where do you get your protein from?? (I'm not much of a nutritionalist) - I know that a single egg has about 6gms as I have one of those whizzy scales that measures fat, calories protien etc in different foods - so you should be eating 2 soft boiled eggs for brekkie and egg sarnies for lunch! I was told that protein is very important for growing good eggs - so do as much as you can honey! 

Emma - I just read that post - cheesy honey - go and get a scan now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Apologies to Charlies Mum, got confused with the posts, it was Cheesy that had a fall not you.
Hope the bleeding has subsided.

Cheesy, sorry love hope that you are ok


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thankfully Wildcat I'm a bit of a pro on the how to get the best out of your diet and food person!
Soya beans have protein as do other beans (including baked beans), nuts and seeds and some veg. THen there are the textured vegetable protein things. I also have a protein drink which I can take, and will do now, that helps boost the amount of protein. It's made from Pea fibre (I have trouble with it as I have a pea phobia but that's a whole nother story!)

I had to see a dietician when I was diagnosed with the lactose allergy as they were worried because I was a veggie and she said she had never seen a diet as good as mine.....so I must be doing something right!

Eggs for tea as well maybe though!
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - hats off to you girl!  I never thought of beans, but then I  only eat baked beans from time to time! too many beans + egg = nasty   LOL

You are a pro at cooking too  - you must give me some lessons!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat, your welcome to a cookery lesson any time!
Can I pick your brains on short protocol as they did mention that today.

Do you think I'll have to wait a cycle before I could start it (I'm guessing I will)
I really want to try and get it in before Christmas if I can if I am going to do it

Oh I'm sure i was going to ask some other things as well but I can't remember
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - of course you can, if I can help you know I will!!  You might get lucky as the short protocol starts on day 2 - so it could be your next cycle!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya wildcat

What drugs are you on? I think you were on something different - is that coz it's a shortie or did they just want to try you on something else?
Why did they go with a shortie for you this time?
I feel there are so many questions I should be asking but my brain feels as if it could explode tonight. I think it is working over time and I maybe need to stop for today.
Maybe I'll feel better after a good nights sleep - here's hoping I manage to get one! (I guess probably not a big O for me tonight though!......I wonder if you get more than one........sweet dreams to you in case!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I started on day 2 with a scan, then on day 3 I had Menopur and Cetrotide - the cetrotide stops you from ovulating and as you know the menopur is a stimms drug. I'm sure there are other stimms drugs - someone else mentioned gonal f - I've never had that so I don't know how it differs from menopur - perhaps your body just doesn't like it (mine didn't like buserelin 1st time round, it seemed to just ignore it!)

I then had my pregnyl shot to make me ovulate 36 hours before EC then 2 more shots of pregnyl after ET to help my embies settle in.

Go and watch some tv, take your mind off it and relax - try and get 30 mins tonight where you can perhaps go to bed early and close your eyes and visualise your follies growing big and fat, really think about it, concentrate and breate deeply while you are. then get a good nights sleep
xxxxx

I hope I will get a naughty dream - bring back Brad Pitt! (I only got to snog him last time - lets hope this time I can take it a bit further


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Goodnight ladies - I just wanted to add that I won't be online in the morning as I'm heading up to London to do a photoshoot for Psychologies magazine! I'm taking MrW with me as we are being photographed to go with the interview we gave on IVF  

Basically the article is about the 'right to fertility' - so we are fighting the corner for all of us who would very much like the NHS to cough up some of the money we've paid them over the years!!  I've already done the interview part, this is just a photo of us to go with it. It will be weird being on the other side of the camera  

I've heard Robert Winston will be there (not sure if he's there at the same time as us though) so I'll say thank you to him from all of us ladies if I see him - if it wasn't for him, we wouldn't have IVF 

Have a great day all - Cheesy - I hope you are going to get a scan honey


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Cheesy - I hope u r ok and have gone to get a scan, take care  

Minow -       Sorry I can't give any advise but hte girls sound like thing have got some gd info! Try to keep +ive

Emerald - sorry to hear your about the   but keep  

Emma - sorry about your results, roll on tomorrow  

Wildcat - tomorow sounds interesting, how did u get involved?

Sleep tight all and look after yourselves

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - thanks so much for the info. I'm sure you've told us all about it before but i find it hard enough keeping up with everything when my brain is working!. Great to have it laid out clearly.
Have fun tomorrow (though by the time you read this it may well be tomorrow and the shoot may well be over!) Good for you to be fighting for the cause.

Off to bed now to think ever so positive thoughts. visualise the follies growing and the lining thickening, if it doesn't work at least I'll have given it my all.

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I hope everything is OK Cheesy and you have been for a scan.    

Night night everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy - hope you've gone for a scan hon, just to put your mind at ease        

Minow - sorry to hear your lining wasn't as thick as you'd like. Sounds like the others have given you some great advice, Stay Positive      

Wildcat - is your interview going to be published anywhere? Sticky vibes 
Emma - hope you get some answers tomorrow hon      

Gill - sticky vibes hon ... sounds like your spotting is very possibly implantation      

Lots of positive thoughts to all of you 
[fly]                                                      [/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy hope your ok honey     

Minow-Dont forget your hottie 

Wildcat-Let us see the interview when its done


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

girls,
*Cheesy* - i hope you and Bubs are ok...we are all worried about you....
*Minow* - sorry to hear about your follies and lining, the girls have given you lots of good advice.....they increased my menopur to 6 bottles last TX and i only got 4 mature follies not sure about the lining, but i got 3 eggs and all 3 fertilised. I am sure lots more will have appeared by next scan...what time are you there.....i have a scan at 2.40. 
*Emma* - sorry to hear no news yet on results....looks like you will have to do some   
I also think Freddie Ljungberg is scrumptious and so is Thierry Henry......they could donate  anytime  
*Emerald* - i am so so sorry AF has turned up, big  
*NVH* - here is an AF dance for youuuuu
           
*Lucy * - good luck with starting stimms tomorrow....i started last Fri but hopefully will be finished by next Mon.....we can be stimming buddies for a few days 
*Wildcat and Gill * - these are for you   
* Charlies mum* - have fun watching all those DVD, get lots of rest
Hi to the rest of the Gang......only four days till the weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Yeah Thierry Henry is nice too    good luck for your scan honey, sure everything will be better this time, remember the hot water bottle on the old tum


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Emma - haven't tried a hot water bottle...when should i use it...just during stimming
xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Cheesy, I hope you and the babe are ok, have you managed to get checked over yet?

Keep going Minow, have a go at the hypnotherapy stuff, I've found that CD to be really calming when I've used it. I should put it on more often

My buserelin seems to be kicking in, I feel a bit anxious and very sweaty at times - the gang at work noticed my flushing white and red at times yesterday and I seem to have pmt at the same time - NICE!

Sarah x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning 

Cheesy hope you and your little one are ok very worried about you both  

Minow   thoughts  hun   thinking about you, hoping more follies will wake up for you  

Wildcats have a lovely day with the interview stuff     

   Gill and wildcat    

Emma hope you get your results and get some answers today   

Sarah sorry to hear abot those minging se   hope it eases off for you today  

Emerald so sorry to hear your sad news 

Lucy & AliP good luck with the stimms today  

sorry if I've missed any impportant info its hard keep up with you lot  

big hello to everyone else budgie, barney, sho, iwish, jules,  fingers, nvh, charlies mum, tara, myra, jay jay, nibbles  ermmmm .. ., ,    sorry if i've missed anyone

so busy with work don't know how I'm going to 'relax' through tx 

have a good day all


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Emma any news from Cheesy? I hope they are both Ok  how are you this morning?

Minow keep   and drinking the milk!

Wildcat good luck with your photoshoot! can we see the article and pic when its published please? 

Emerald how are you feeling today hun? 

Hi Alisha hows you? 

Love and hugs to everyone


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi gill very busy & stressed   with work 

but how are you feeling?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*How many of us ladies are using baby aspirin?? or have done with previous tx?*


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

Trying very hard to be positive here but also realise that the chances are this go will have to be abandoned. If it was just that there were only 3 follies that would be one thing but with the lining no thicker than it is at baseline as well and only today for that to change it looks pretty unlikely that we will continue. still I have taken my 75mg asprin this morning, done my exercise and once I've had a shower I will lie back and listen to the cd whilst cuddling a hottie.

Had a real problem getting the asprin yesterday as all baby asprin has lactose in it and i am alergic to that! Eventually I found a really helpful pharmacist (the first place i went into were no help at all) and he searched through his books and found a 75mg asprin for people with digestive disorders that is lactose free. It's very very expensive and not usually bought over the counter but he let me buy some. So I was able to start that yesterday.

Also just to warn anyone going to the clinic from the Guildford and Woking direction, there are even more road works than usual and i got stuck in a terrible jam yesterday which made me late so allow lots and lots of extra time or find another route.

Alipali - I'm there in the morning tomorrow so will miss you. Hope you get on ok.

was awake for huge amounts of the night but kept lying there trying to imagine my lining and the follies. Will probably mean I'll doze off to the cd but apparently it still works!

Sorry still in a me me mode really. Lol to you all though and big hugs all round
lol
Minow x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Blimey Minow you are one persistant girl - I had no idea aspirin had lactose in it. I'm impressed with the pharmacist too - shame its so much more expensive. 
I keep falling asleep to that CD. I always feel very calm at the end of it though and I always wake up at the end which makes me think it was a hypnotherapy type sleep and not a normal one.......so presumably that means its doing something

I keep coming back to only needing one good egg for each attempt so please don't give up yet. It sounds as though you deserve a me me me day though. I hope the scan looks better tomorrow

Sarah x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Minnow I am sorry to read about your treatment not going so well keep listening to that CD on one hand it is really funny and you want to burst out laughing but it is really calming so well worth listening to every day throughout tx.  However all these eggs and beans you will be farting a gooden!!!   

Cheesy Hunny I hope everything is all ok and that you have had it all checked out and your little girl is just playing hide and seek.

Myra have you called the clinic yet to find out when your first appointment is you really need to keep chasing them as the league time from having the date and the actual appointments is still generally a couple of months so get on that phone girl  

Wildcat great stuff standing up for our rights sweetie let us know what publication it is is as I would love to see a copy.

Sarah glad to see you are now DR and good luck with your tx I too had hot flushes whilst on DR so dont worry it all shows the drugs are working.

Hope everyone else is all ok, will catch up again a bit later

Kate xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Minow

You are more than entitled to write a "me" post, I really hope it all goes well and you dont have to abandon    what a nightmare with the baby asprin! enjoy the relaxation Cd which one do you have? I have Prepare to concieve by Natal Hypnotherapy, I havent listened to it that much this time I have to admit, but I think its because I didnt feel as rubbish on the drugs as I didnt have to stim! I am thinking of you my love! 

Alisha dont let work get to you too much! you are far more important than work  I haver never taken baby asprin!

Come on cheesy where are you??


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Minow hun im so so sorry after everything you have been thru before i really hoped this would go smoothly for you. im glad youve got some aspirin it really helped my lining. im sending you some           to get your follicles growing. 

alipali, how come your on stimms for such a short time? is that how the sp works?  i thought even with the sp you were on them for 2 weeks. 

gill            

wildcat            how are you feeling?

alisha, i took aspirin for the last cycle but not the first. i wasnt going to take it this time as i made no difference to the end result but yesterday linda told me to so i have started it. 

sarah, good luck with the d/reg. i have never had too many negative symptoms before on buserelin just the the hot flushes. but this time im on synarel the sniffer and its awful, headaches really tired constatnly boiling hot. i cant wait to start stimms this time. 

cheesy hope you ok hun 

hi to you all

take care luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Minow - am so sorry to read about your follies and lining.....Well not sure if you know but I suffer from thin lining.  It only managed a 7.2mm on et day.  Apparantly a girl got pg with a 6.5mm so don't give up.  They can give you estrogen patches after transfer to help boost the lining too which is what I had last time.
Anyway, since my last cycle I have been reading up on what to take and eat to help.  I have a whole list but haven't started taking it all yet.  I need to find it on my computer, but I will be taking co-enzyme q10, ep (until ec - for me til et), vit c, zinc and b vits.  Anyway, let me go and find this document and come back to you.
I am also on 2 x 75mmg aspirin a day too!  

Cheesy - hope everything is ok...

Sorry for no other personals but on a mission for minow.....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh damn - Minow its at home, the one I have on my PC at worki isn't omplete.
Bioflavanoids help your body produce oestrogen which is need for lining.
These are peppers. most berries, cherries, grapes, white portion of citrus fruits.
Soya milk is meant o be good too but I did read its not good when ttc naturally cause it does
something to the sperm, but not sure during IVF.

As the others have said, pack in the protein big time.  I used to have protein shakes made with milk too.

Selenium is also a must too.

Will be in touch soon and chin up hun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH you are such a star. I have made a note of all you have said and am planning todays meals around it!
I have just listened to the cd and am very chilled. Will go and make a protein drink now....it takes me the whole day to get through one as I find it yucky!
If the power of thought can do anything then I'll make it that's for sure. I have 1 day to turn things around and I have dedicated the whole day to it. During the cd I could feel my tummy, a bit like the ache I start to get before af (several days before I get a warm feeling which is almost an ache). Please God let that be a good sign.
Right Protein drink time (YUK!!!!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

just thought I'd update you then read all the gossip   Thank you all for your concern and well wishes  

Well she never moved last night or this morning so went for my appt at 9.30am, Was seen initially by a lovely midwife, who took BP and I told her about the fall downstairs, she said in future I must phone the labour ward asap and do not leave even a day as can make all the difference, didnt wanna feel I was bothering them but I will do in future, so I consider myself told off   Then she passed my notes to who I thought I was going to see only to be seen by this female doctor, and when I say I nearly lost it with her, I was VERY close!!   She tried to find the heartbeat and couldnt for a good 10 minutes and was frowing and when I asked her what was wrong, she said nothing and I said there is because the midwife's normally get the heartbeat pretty quick, and then she said, it is difficult to hear this early at 22 weeks and I said well its been heard from 10 weeks and she told me not to be so stupid as it cant have been because the baby is still in the pelvis. When I then told her it had been heard every 4 weeks from 10 weeks she told me that she doesnt know what the midwife was hearing but it couldnt have been the heartbeat,so I said, well I guess she doesnt know what she is doing then considering she has been a midwife for over 30 years    I was getting rather upset to say the least, then when I said no movements from bubba for a day or so, she said you wont, you cant feel them till 24 weeks and I said I had since about 19 and she said no you havent    THEN she picked up the heartbeat which I thought was very slow, I didnt say anything to be told, I was lying again so she said ok, we need you to go and have a scan now, which of course freak the hell out of me, I knew something was wrong   so went over for a scan, nearly in tears by this point mainly out of wanting to kill her, had the scan and all is fine thank god but she is rolled up in a little ball, lying on her tummy, probably scared she is going be flung around my womb again, poor thing   anyway, went back with the report to the old moose   and she said all is ok and that I will be seen every 2 weeks now cause ICSI is a precious pregnancy, I think she kinda gathered I wasnt putting up with no **** from her, a hard lesson learnt over many years may I add   Saw the midwife I saw initially again who was lovely. I have to say, so far, all my encounters with midwifes have been lovely, very caring and emphatetic not like this old moose who I saw and have clocked her name, just incase next time she implies I am a compulsive liar.   

love to all
will read the goss and reply today, looks like there has been alot  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Cheesy what a miserable bugger she sounded! Talk about a bedside manner......

Very relieved to hear that all is well - we've all been really worried about you both. Take it easy if you can

Sarah


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy cheesy thats wonderful news. I am so happy for you.
As for the midwife, what a bloody    That sounds awful and who does she think she is!
Stupid cow          that was really out of order!! 
The good thing is that your little one is ok and how sweet that she is in a little ball!
  

No worries minow - hope it all works.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

cheesy - excellent news!!! obviously your little one is exacting early revenge for the bump down the stairs  From now on, always be sure to cover yourself in bubblewrap to absorb any falls (or just live downstairs for the next few months).

Wildcat and I went into the depths of Shoreditch this morning for a photoshoot for Psychologies magazine who are runnign a feature on IVF and infertility, we've spoken to the journo in teh last couple of days and they wanted us to go for a cheesy photo to go with it. Wildcat knows more about the details then I do and will doubtless fill you in when she gets home. I HATE having my photo taken so God only knows what it'll turn out like - hopefully I won't look like some gurning monkey   They were excpecting about half a dozen couples to turn up for pix so it should be quite a big article - hopefully some informative tub-thumping for the infertility cause instead of the usual stream of people claiming that having children is a "lifestyle choice" these days ...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy - glad you got yourself checked out and over the moon that mini cheesy is OK!!!! 

NVH - that was picture of a pig!!!   

 all you other ladies...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yipeeeeee   we have all been worried for you maybe you should complain about the old bag, silly old cow you would think these people should have lessons in patient care & people skills!
Anyway thank goodness your both ok thats all that matters 
Gillxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick one as gotta get ready for work, on a dreaded late shift today, oh how i hate work.

Cheesy, really pleased that all is ok with your little one.
Emma, hope you get your results today.
Will catch up later, love to you all

Myra x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow - I am sorry to read your news honey, I really hope things take a turn for the better    

Emma, hope you get your news today honey    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just a quicky from me

Cheesy - PHEW! So glad to here little one is ok and that they are going to be keeping a close eye on you for the next few weeks. As for the professionals, I've met a right mixed bag  over the years. Just after I had given birth to Charlie a midwife walked into the room and told me to stop crying saying "its not like you have anything to cry about" - DH and I were stunned......  
Just go with the good ones and don't  take any [email protected] from the others!

Feeling a little better today though the brown spotting is back. Am going to give the midwife a call later and ask advise as its also a bit smelly (sorry  )

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fingers - could only find a   so thought its better than nothing!  

Mr Wildcat - let us know when the article is out....see you also got a piccie of a pig  

Deb - that doesn't sound good   definately doing the right thing by calling the midwife.
Hmmmm will have to loose that thought from my mind at lunch time in half hour  

Emma - results ??

Gill/wildcat


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

that woman should have been shot Debs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I have to add thought that the horrid midwife did get dragged out of the room 10 seconds later and was totally different when she came back in - seems she forgot to read the notes....  Trouble is once someone is like that you never feel you can trust them again....

Anyway have called midwife and am waiting for the local person to call me back..


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - My favourite kids character - Wibbly Pig, I'm such a big kid I have all the books and soft toys  The kids will be introduced when they finally arrive


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy - so glad little one is ok. sorry about the stupid person (pig or cow!)

Mr Wildcat I've neve heard of Wibbly Pig, I think I must have missed out!

Sitting here drinking my protein drink and it is yuk!

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wibbley Pig??  never heard of him either!    bet you won't be able to move for cuddly toys
when your babies arrive.  

Minow - drink it and thats an order


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm drinking, I'm drinking!!!!!!!

THought I'd research Wibbly pig whilst I was at it....um, how old are you Mr W? It looks to me as if these books first appeared in 1995......either you're very young or young at heart! I was just about to get married for the first time back then!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Drunk it!
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Minow


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Aaaggghhhh! Why does the phone never ring when you sit and stare at it 
Am busting for the loo but daren't move away in case the midwife calls.....

MrW - never heard of the piggy person either!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Girls, although it's too late to help this time can someone give me the details of the accupuncture person that's connected to Woking (or if not connected works with people going there). I have a feeling some of you have used them and i want to do a bit of research.
Many thanks
Minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I discovered Wibbly Pig when I was working for Amazon and sitting near the children's editor. The books are aimed at very small children and what struck me about them was the wonderful sense of innocence. There's no violence, political correctness and it doesn't try to be trendy in any way and he's so wonderfully drawn it just made me smile.

Since picking up a (free) set of some of the books I've bought them for my godson and recommended them to an American friend for her grandkids. Whenever I'm having a bad day I'll spend a couple of minutes with then and it always manages to make me smile - so hard to find stuff like that these days I think ...

(I'm also a big kid at heart 

Minow - I was getting ready to get married for the first time in 1995 too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad to hear you found them as an adult too!
Was getting worried that perhaps there was also a  problem  in your age! if you were say 4 in 1995 then I'm not sure fathering children in 2006 would be such a good idea!  
thought they looked good in my searching I have to say. Maybe I'll get some for my neices!
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

Wow what a morning you have had on here, I'll tell you about ours in a bit - although MrW has filled you in a bit!

Cheesy - So glad to hear that your little girl is OK, I've been thinking about you all morning and worrying for you! I would be writing a letter of complaint about that female doctor though. It sounds to me like she doesn't know anything - we all know that a heartbeat can be heard at 6-8 weeks - and to argue with you too and treat you like you were stupid! I bet you know more than she does. Grrrr it makes me mad when people behave like that and as for Charlies Mum, I think I would have punched her for saying that (and I'm not a violent person at all!!!)   - I'm a right one for complaining though, I have had years of crap service and people thinking they can treat you like poo - so I just don't allow it anymore - stand up and be heard (it works for the Americans!). May I also add that I'm also the first to praise when I get good service! It's not all about complaining 

Minow - well done on the protein drink - get another one down you  The Acupuncture clinic is Crofton Healthcare http://www.croftonhealthcare.co.uk/ Emma and myself saw a lady called Beth.

MrW - awww Wibbly pig - girls he's just a big softie really - he has a wibbly pig soft toy in his car and all the books ready for our first born  I draw the line at a wibbly pig themed nursery though!

Gill - how are you feeling today honey? I felt a little mild nausea on the train this morning, but I wasn't sure if it was the decaf latte and bacon sarnie! I've never smiled at having nausea before - I'm hoping this is a good sign

The photoshoot went OK - as I said before it's Psychologies magazine - I'll let you know when it's out. They had a hair and makeup lady there who annoyed me as she took me to one side and buggered up my hair - she curled it and made me look like a bloody poodle  - so I made her get some water so I could de fuzz it, I hated what she did so I just tied it up!! I did my own makeup, wasn't going to let her near me again!

I'm hungry so off to eat some lunch!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr 'W'  arent the Wibbly Pig stories exclusive to Sainsburys?

Charliesmum- have they called yet?  hope you get on ok!

Well done minow you must have so enjoyed that!

Wheres Emma? EMMA WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?

Are you feeling settled now cheesy my love? 

Hi Wildcat, the nausea could most defo be a good sign   we could be antenatal buddies at this rate! I feel ok but the spotting came back earlier pinker sorry TMI, so I am hoping and praying that its just thing 1&2 snuggling down, I do hope so, Ive just text my accupunturist for her advise, will keep you posted!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - there is nothing more annoying that someone messing with your hair and doing it all wrong, so
can imagine what you must have been like before a photo shoot!    This is why i always go for 
a wet cut!  Nausea sounding good!  

MrW -  you big softy, they sound lovely though.

Where is Emma?

Minow - well done hun, time for another one now! hehe.  Acu should definately help and i'd say its not too late.  

When are we meant to use the hot water bottles?  is it whilst stimming?

Just had liver and bacon for lunch and it was yum!....not everyones taste i know! feel stuffed now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im Here now
Had 2 waste of time appts in Kingston  

Still trying to get hold of the sec of the cons at epsom as bloody phone engaged 

Cheesy-So glad honey, told you she was probably hiding somewhere as she was probably a bit shocked, hope you have apologied to her   bloody nhs 

Ali-Hottie to be used right up until after e/c but stop when embies have been put back, just keep your feet and tummy warm with lots of clothing 

Minow-Stop exercising honey, at stimms they tell you to stop, due to blood flow i think, you have to be resting now so all the blood goes straight to womb  

Hi to everyone else

Wildcat-Cant wait to see the interview


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yes I was told to stop exercising on stimmers due to blood flow as in exercise the oxygen in the blood runs to the areas being exercised instead, I was allowed to swim tho  

thanks Emma, any news from results?    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I agree with emma and cheesy - stop yopur workouts - I hated having to do that as I've gained weight but you want all the blood to go to your womb!  

Emma - glad to see you are back - keep trying!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah will do, silly cow is probably at lunch


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See it doesn't pay to be fit does it!!!!     

The word 'cow' is getting used alot today, maybe we should ask for a new icon!!

Emma - how frustrating!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Im going to go mad if i dont get any further today....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I did ask them at the clinic about the exercise and they said to carry on for as long as I felt up to it. But I will stop now!
Thanks for the info on Beth, I've just had a chat with her and she is lovely. Will ring her again after tomorrow when we know what is going on.
Lunch time now......some more protein and red fruit i think!
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah NVH - we could use a new one for that - instead I've wave my   at the people who annoy us today!

Emma - wave your  at the lady too - then     her - she shouldn't be allowed lunch until she has spoken to you!!!!!  keep trying honey you'll get there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Beth can chat   so beware she never stops ...sometimes i felt like saying "SHUT UP WOMAN"   Im thinking about seeing David Johnson this time...Gill was it you who saw him, does he hurt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - berries berries berries!  oh and another protein shake!   

Emma - i am terrible when waiting for results, I want to know NOW!!!!  these people
just don't realise what we all go through!   as wildcat says!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-i dont think they do   
Good girl for eating liver and bacon


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy glad to hear you and your little girl are all ok, bless her being in a little ball.

Emma I hope you get those results soon....

Wildcat and Gill sending you lots of       not long to go now, really keeping our fingers crossed as we need some positive news on this site....

Day 24 for me and still no sign on AF but it is still early for me, so fingers crossed she arrives soon

Minnow -- keep drinking those shakes


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

No Emma I didnt see him is he an accupuncturist? My lovely accpuncturist rang me about the spotting and said dont panic it sounds positive but whos to tell? 

Ring them again Emma  what did you think of jamie?

NVH I love Liver and bacon  yum yum yum

Hi KT bring on the


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well

i have a couple of questions, how does acupuncture work?

And, do woking acu give you scans once your pregnant or do you go back to your local gp for the usual 12wk and 20wk on the nhs?

im on anti-depressants at mo, have been for 2 months, since it al got to much to accept, will this affect my treatment do you think, or shall i go back to dr to see if i can start to come off them?  I have to admit im feeling much more hopeful now ive got the ball rolling.

Im feeling crappy today, sore throat, bunged up, hits me everytime the weather changes.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Didnt watch jamie oliver honey, watched life begins 


WHO SAW DAVID JOHNSON THEN??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not sure Tara, I would of thought you would need to be off the meds to start treatment, book an appointment with your GP to discuss it at least then when you go for your appointment you will be more clued up.

With regards to the scans no once you are pg you get put back under the NHS.

Good Luck Hunny

Kate


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Life begins I LOVE THAT   liver however   

Who watched Guys and Dolls channel 5 10pm, I fell asleep after 10 minutes and was gutted I missed it, looked wierd but good if you know what I mean  

Ladytara - back into the NHS I am afraid  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wished i had seen the guys and dolls


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

or was it guys WITH  dolls


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - i watched jamie!  he's so cool hey!   spotting sounds good, at least the acu put your
mind at rest!

Ladytara - sorry that you are anti d's...but yep would ask the doc before starting tx

cheesy/emma - liver is great! could't eat it all the time but every now and again is lovely!
Puts me off a bit when I think about it though!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

it will be hard going back to nhs after being looked after so well... ha

i watched guys and dolls last night out of pure curiosity, it was so wierd.    these dolls look so real in the face but everything else a typical barbie doll.  it astonished me that they weighed just as much as a real person.  And these blokes really do think they are in a relationship with them.  Its strange... but true

i will go to gp in the morn and knock the meds on the head, she thought i would only be on them until things started moving along anyway....

love tara


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy I saw a bit of that IT FREAKED ME OUT  It was horrid that bloke with all the weapons was like the man from silence of the lambs what was he called? the one who made the skin suit! DH said he was going to get one of those dolls and put it inbetween us in bed 

Im going to watch life begins later, I taped it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH thanks for your   what kind of liver do you eat! I prefer lambs, Just keep talking about LIVER for Cheesy she loves it!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I told you it could be implantion spotting


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont mind liver but it has to be sliced very thinly not like the horrible slabs of it my mum used to force feed me with


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its was lovely lambs liver liver liver liver liver liver liver liver that i had gill  
I agree kate - nice and thin!  

I thought the guys and dolls thing you lot were talking about was the musical!     

Got some stupid bloke coming to see me in 5 minutes so will have to close FF!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-   Lets wind Cheesy up 

[fly]LIVER AND BACON,LIVER AND BACON, LIVER AND BACON[/fly]

Kate-Oh yeah mums always dished up in slabs


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, it was me who saw dr j. i saw beth once too. he didnt hurt really anymore than beth. dr j was nice. he is doing the talk at the next woking wish meeting. 

sorry you having so much trouble getting results. i had the same problems with woking but only 1 more day to go for me. good luck 

cheesy , soo glad everything is ok. you sound very assertive im dead impressed. wish i was more like you. 

i have never ever had liver sounds horrid though. 

lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

btw, 

does anyone have access to the work issues board? i really want to go on it but don't know how. 

Lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

[fly]*LIVER AND BACON*[/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tara - I would imagine that you have to be off the meds as some of the drugs we have to take don't like it when you are taking other things - we are only allowed paracetamol!  De go to your GP and get it checked out - even phone woking and ask them if the drugs will have a neg impact as it could delay your tx! Don't want that 

I haven't had liver for years - I remember the chunky stuff too - we only give liver to the cats now!

Emma - argh - still no news?    to the crappy lady....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

[fly][/fly] Liver & Bacon yum diddly scrum!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

looks like its just you and me gill!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I found some fab new smilies - you have to use the image button to add them in but check out these


















Go to http://planetsmilies.net/ to find more - have fun - I have to run out for a bit

Cheesy - this one is for you and your









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh - 

Wildcat-Nope i have left a message on her v/mail, and on the answer phone it says there will be no one in the office from tomorrow till the 27th  

Luc-I will see him i think   is he the same distance as beth in miles and how much does he charge 
Woking did tell me my bloods would be 2 weeks so not worried about them, its bubs results im chasing and i am worried about those as its going to be a nightmare trying to get the embies to st thomas's for testing


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH   

Wildcat the cow is cute Im not that clever on my PC and dont know how to save them with the FF smilies 

Emma you must be soooo frustrated


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It's easy to use them - you go to their site and find one you like - then you click on the little number below the one you like and it gives you 3 different codes - you need to take the 2nd one under the heading 'link'

Then back in the FF window you click the img picture (far left icon below the B) and it gives you image tags - then just paste the link in between them

We will have the coolest smilies on the board!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just  a quick one. spoke to my midwife and she thinks I have an infection. Just rushing out to the GP to have a lower vaginal swab (sounds like fun!) and will probably be getting some antibiotics....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool - it takes a while though! ...here goes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh and Wildcat stop showing off  

Deb-Good luck


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ohh debs thats not good! I had one of those before starting tx. Had a smear at my docs to check for STD's as nuffield
needed it and the nurse just decided she'd do a deep vaginal one just in case they asked for it! 

Liver and bacon!








wildcat - you've got me hooked already!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Here goes ....to the NHS http://planetsmilies.net/violent-smiley-1385.gif http://planetsmilies.net/violent-smiley-1378.gif


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine didnt bloody work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma! 








wilcat!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

click on the icon below the 'B' and then past it in the middle!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This one made me


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma,

yes he is about five mins from woking nufield.

 liver


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Did it


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I must admit what a pain in the


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

url=http://planetsmilies.net]







[/url]

i think theyre great


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

url=http://planetsmilies.net]







[/url]

we should have this one for sperm sample


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

luc


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Luc - I think if you want to go on the work issues board you need to send a message to the moderator via the Technical Support link....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Girls - you're gona drive the veggie away here with all your meaty talk!!!!!
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma - 27th thats pants, anyway around it  

Liver - you dirty mares   

Luc - years of taking **** from NHS on ttc and endo problems has led me to be more assertive   BRILLIANT icon  

Just been for a swim in my lunch hour, bit of a rush, but nice  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/party/party0023.gif


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OOps - you can tell I'm a techno phobe !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers   i did that at first too  

Cheesy-Have left message and will call again later until i get her


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

heres an af dance


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

luc -  didn't know what that smiley was doing for a minute    

Sorry minow!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

what a cool dude he is! 

Emma - surely there should be some there now!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Like the dance!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc         pmsl


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers -Are looks like my henry


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks fingers crossed ill try that but i didnt see a moderator on that board before.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone would think its friday, you lot are having a funny Tuesday!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - see what you started!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

http://planetsmilies.net/obscene-smiley-1008.gif
Did that work?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Gill

NVH I love your flasher!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

wildcat Help I cant do it!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill!! inbetween the


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

so you see the icon under the 'B'.  you need to copy the 2nd string inbetween the boxes.
does that make sense


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-  

Nvh-Love the boobs


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingersarecrossed - does that guy who gets flattened have "Iron my shirt" on his board On my monitor I seem to be missing the "r" in which case he deserved to be flattened!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-This is your wifes fault


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr W - it says iron my shrit!!!!  But it made me laugh anyway, I've been known to threaten hubby with the iron!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[/url

[url=http://planetsmilies.net]


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

All I can say is "ook", I'll have nightmares now about rolling over in bed and findign out wildcat ahs been replaced by a rolling yellow smiley with googly eyes.

Nice tassles btw Emma, but the one underneath appears to have some kind of bizarre growths stuck to it's chin ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

One for you Mr wildcat


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

The fact that this is the most fun I've had all day disturbs me ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh dear... and I thought I was the one loosing it! 

Back from GP - thinks I have a nasty case of thrush... Sooooo although I managed to avoid the botty bombs during IVF I now have them for the next three days to clear it up. Damn and blast - I have a morbid fear of things going 'up there' that aren't  'au natural' shall we say


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Deb - don't Canesten do an oral pill rather than the "other" kind?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I got the 'other kind' as that was what I was prescribed (and that is free!) plus I think its a lower dosage than the oral pills (but I might be wrong here)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Glad its just thrush  
Mrw-You are a man about the world arent you  

Fingers-


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

debs sorry thrush is the worst. hope it clears up ok

now this one is hard core


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

its gone

oops forgot to put in in.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

<Covers eyes>

^beware^


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe i should delete it i dont want to end up being taken away by the


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-     must be the d/r'g drugs shes on


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma - I pride myself on knowing a little about everything and a lot about nothing 

These days I can talk about nothing for hours but something for only a short time. That means that people lose interest when I talk about nothing so when I get round to talking about something they're not listening so no-one notices when I know nothing about something and somethign about nothing.

no ... wait ... ummm ... ohh look!!! a sleepy cow









[me=MrWildcat]sidles away quietly, muttering to himself[/me]


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Forgot to add that is seems like there is quite a party going on here today!
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-We listen to everything you say..........honest   

WILL EVERYONE STOP THIS NOW PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is everyone  

Minow


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Interesting fact of the day coming up!

_If you are right-handed, the nails on your right hand grow faster than on your left, but toenails grow at the same rate on each foot _

<subtly changing subject>


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gosh you lot can chat! went a way for a few minutes and a whole page already!  

Just been sorting out my BMI points...the buggers didn't put it on my account when booking/checking
in and now I have to write a letter and send of board cards!      good job i kept
them!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

im still here was just


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess as I'm ambidextrous mine grow at the same rate!

Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

what are BMI points?

charlies mum interesting fact   reckon your right


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Luc I missed it what did you do you naughty girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What are you talking about bmi and cards


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Uhhhh  what have I missed?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH - you've confused us all!  
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry everyone! they are points you get from flying....I flew with Thai airways and they are a
member of star alliance (British Midland group) and i get lots of points.  I have a british midland
card and collect air miles. 

Does this explain everything?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah it does, didnt know what you were talking about thought it was something to do with weight watchers    not saying you need it mind   

Night ladies 
off home enjoy your evening


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

didnt confuse me   you bunch of dumb  

   only kidding


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It sounded like you were talking about your body mass index!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I knew what you were talking about NVH but only coz I work in travel!! Too right collect your air miles - once you get a BFP it will be the only way you can afford a holiday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-What job in travel...any discount on holidays  

Night all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy! personally i don't know what all the confusion was about! anyone would think you girls
didn't get out or something !!         

Anyway, i'm off now so hope you all have a good evening.

Emma -     tomorrow if you don't get any answers! 

Cheesy/Wildcat    

Debs - no scratching!  

Gill - liver!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH You make me laugh   No scratching   

Sorry Debs


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - I work in events (conferences, incentives etc) now rather than selling holidays although I did get a fab deal on my holiday and even upgraded for the overnight flight coming home because it was a bargain (and DH moans about lack of leg room on the night flights!!) Can't wait - 9 days and counting


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG what have you lot been on this afternoon. I've managed to sleep since 11 o'clock cos I feel grim and I get back in here to find another 10 pages.

Emma I'm swapping to Dr Johnson next week so that he can do my ET accupuncture and he quoted £50 for the first appt, then £45 a session with £140 for the two sessions on ET day. He sounded really nice on the phone. 

Woking have sent me out a letter proving I need my buserelin on my flight on friday which should help. I'm impressed that they haven't charged me for it! God help any airline man who tries to stop me carrying my drugs - I'll just be in the mood for a fight if I'm anything like this.

Sarah


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sarah - sorry to hear you have been ill today - hope you are a bit better now. Have you checked with your airline that a dr's note will be sufficient? They are due to relax the restrictions soon but I am now sure how soon. It might be worth calling the airline hon ..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Hope your feeling better  not long till your away  wow know wonder david was nice those prices are expensive  think i will see Beth 

Fingers-Ahhh thats a shame thought you could get me a discount for my holiday 

Nvh  liked that...no scratching


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

why emma is beth cheaper. i thought davids prices were standard. i have never had acu before so i just assumed it was the going rate.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Beth charges £40 but the day of e/t you go just before and just after and she charges £60 so £30 each time that day  cant pay £140 for e/t day thats ridiculous


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

gosh that difference is huge. i might go to beth too. dr j charges that as he has to book the whole morning out for you on morning of et cos he says he cant be sure what time you'll be in etc. but 60 compared with 140 im converted. and they are both really nice so thats not an issue.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well just back from shopping. Could only get some of the red fruit frozen so hope that is ok!
Blimey at David's prices. Glad I got Beth's number! She also doesnt' charge if you have to cancel the ET day, you just ring the day before to say...good news just in case there were no embies to transfer....not that will happen to any of you I'm sure   
You also get a free half hour consultation with Beth apparently.

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats right minow, and she really is flexible with appts which is good


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh darn it - just couldn't resist logging on this pm!  
I made a rule that I wouldn't log on in the evenings cause it was taking
over my life and dh was starting to feel a little neglected but he's not home
yet so whilst the   away....

Fingers - where are you going on hols?

Sarah - sorry you feel poo, hope you get better soon

Emma - no results then?    

Minow - frozen should be just fine, get it down ya!  Oh that reminds me, will go and
have a look for my list now!

Well we've all been there with the dreaded thrush and even worse the dreaded
itch!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then....i took all this down from Zita West's book....

*De-regs*
Protein
Oily fish
Evening primrose oil plus DHA
Vitamin supplement
Amino Acids? (i guess thats protein)
Vitc C
Vit E

*Stimms*
Lots of protein
Evening primrose oil plus DHA
Vitamin Supplement
Co-enzyme Q10
Vit C, Vit E, Vit A
Zinc
Magnesium
Selenium
All B Vits (esp B12)

*ET/EC*
Co-Enzyme Q10
Zinc
Vit A & Vit C
B1 & B6
Iron

Vits good for progesterone = zinc, vit a, vit c.
Good blood flow - co-enzyme Q10/Iron

I know its all a bit  but its all interesting stuff!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well dh is home so must dash now!  seems no one is around anyway  

Have a good night


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Me again! 

May I let off some steam please?  Thankyou!

My selfish  of a DH has been in an hour and hasnt asked me how I am or how the spotting has been or jack s**t!

He has watched the news, read his top gear mag and checked ebay!

Whilst I have loveingly prepared dinner laid the table etc etc

Why the  do I bother! 

Sorry rant over
Gill xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

bet that hasn't worked


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH - thanks for that my love. certainly will have done all I can today by the time I finish my diner so I guess we'll find out tomorrow if it was enough.

Gil - it's pants when they are like that isn't it. I'm afraid (and I hope Mr W isn't listening to this) but they can't really help it, it's coz they are men. We are obviously the superior ones and really we just have to feel sorry for them, they will never be perfect like us. Imagine living your whole life not ever able to be as wonderful as we are, it's sad really!

Right injections and sniffing done. Time for diner. DH on his way home but gona have to eat before he gets here i think. 
lol
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies.....cheesy so glad you and baby cheesy are all ok








Am just off to have as serious haircut.....








Jab to do....see you all later








xxxxxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

The first thing I asked wildcat when she picked me up from the station was how her day was .. I must be an angel *sigh*   



Minow said:


> Gil - it's pants when they are like that isn't it. I'm afraid (and I hope Mr W isn't listening to this) but they can't really help it, it's coz they are men. We are obviously the superior ones and really we just have to feel sorry for them, they will never be perfect like us. Imagine living your whole life not ever able to be as wonderful as we are, it's sad really!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG what have I started LOL - Well I figured some of you would be a little bored at work so I hope it provided some amusement  

Deb, thrush - yuk, sorry to hear that, it's poo. I hope you aren't too itchy.

Wow - Dr Johnson is pricy for acu - Beth is way cheaper - and she follows the protocol that Dr Johnson wrote so it's probably the same. Stick with Beth 

I can't stop now as I have to get on with some photo editing and I only do it at night (I like to do it in a darkened room so I see the colours better! 

Have a good evening all 

Oh - and MrW is the exception to the man rule - he is very good at noticing things like if I change the colour of my makeup - or my hair, and asking me how I am. He's a thoughtful hubby. Some of my friends wanted him cloned, so when that's available I'll let you know


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evein'

Cheesy - great news, i'm pleased for u. U must be so relieved. What a silly MOO!!!

Emma -       results! Hope u get the answers soon. Beth? Where does she work? Sounds like a gd idea, never had acu before.

Thrush, not v nice, live yoghurt stops itching!!!!!! (a bit messy though!!!!)

Mr and Mrs W - today sounded gd, expect for the hair! Let us know when interview is out.

Sarah - hope u feel better soon  

Well, we saw Mr R today. Start treatment in 20 days time. Have our next meeting on the 5th Oct. Am I right that on average the plan is: start drugs cd21, 2 wks to shut down, 2 wks to stimm then onto e/c and then 2/3 days e/t? Too many numbers and dates running around my head!! Emma - Mr R was lovely as normal, you'll b pleased to know!!!  

Sleep tight all

xx

P.S Liver is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish-Yeah all in all the tx takes 6 weeks from starting to testing  good luck and glad mr r was his normal lovely self 

Wildcat-Yeah this is all your fault   have a good time in your darkened room  

Ali-  you had the same probs as me with the new smileys   you got it in the end though 

Nvh-Sorry i missed you honey speak tomorrow  

Gill-Thats the hormones setting you off then  men i know there not the same breed venus and mars   sorry ,mr w present company excluded  how are you gill? 

Will be online about 12 tomorrow as meeting in redhill i have to go to


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well you are all crazy  although did enjoy 

How many pages to catch up on?

Hope you all had a good day, just got in from work.

Catch up with you all tomorrow hopefully

Luv & Hugs
Myra x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill - men







!!! Your godcats send their love to Auntie Gill 

NVH - I'm going to Antigua for a week - can't wait. Hope that the relaxation will do some good prior to starting tx 

I wish - congrats on getting your start date. I hope to be starting to d/reg about 9th Oct so we might be cycle buddies.

Wildcat - I'm sure MR W is a







. You're very lucky to have a DH who is so willing to get involved and understands the procedures and emotions involved. He's not listening is he? He'll only get a big head 
Minow - good luck with your scan









Emma - hope you get the results soon hon   Sorry to disappoint you about the discount, you can still hop in my case if you like!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-We were thinking of doing Antigua one year, have done Barbados and loved it, d/h has been jamaica loads of times as he has family there

Hi myra-Its wildcats fault sorry


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Do it Emma - it's wonderful - this will be my 3rd visit in 4 years. Just so beautiful and peaceful... 

By the way girls - anyone not wanting AF send it my way. Have now finished the Provera that was meant to bring it on and no sign yet. Hope it starts soon.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will do next year i think if we havent got a bubs by then


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - you WILL have a bubs by then and it is a lovely place to take a baby - the hotel where we stay is very child friendly....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

We will all be mummies next year wont we


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just off to bed but had to pop in to say...
We're back to Mr W being an honourary girlie I see.....I knew i was right. We'll have him buying shoes next!
lol
Minow x

very nervous Minow, desperately hoping scan will show improvement but knowing deep down unlikely! Must make a list of questions for all outcomes so am prepared tomorrow. Hope i can sleep tonight


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow  

Emma - you're right - we will all be mummies in 2007!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night ladies

Minow good luck and hope you have your hottie in bed with you on your tum   

Speak to you all around 12 tomorrow
Emmaxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls,

I wasn't on line during the day as I had to go and get a new work lap top. I am really pleased as it has a wireless connection, so I am sitting in the lounge and I am able to get on the internet. Normally by DH hogs the pc, but now I can log on when I like from my own machine. Will come in really useful during the 2WW as I will be able to log on from my bed when resting and keep up with the gossip.

I really enjoyed all your new smiley faces you posted!

*Minow * - Thinking about you honey and sending you lots of   I hope the scan shows tomorrow that your follies have grown loads and your lining has got thicker. Fingers crossed for you.
*Cheesy* - Glad to hear that you and bubs are both fine. That woman you saw was a complete cow and shouldn't be in the caring profession if she is going to treat people like that.
*Debs* - Sorry to hear you have an infection. I know the Botty Bombs are not nice, but hopefully will clear it up in no time.
*I wish * - Glad that your appointment went well. It won't be long till you start D/R
*Ali * - Good Luck with your scan tomorrow
*Wildcat and Gill * - Hope you are both thinking   about your embies implanting. Sending you sticky vibes.
*Emma * - I hope you get your results soon
*Lucy * - I think you started stimming today. I hope the injections went well.
*Sarah* - I hope the side effects of D/R ease off for you. I had hot flushes so know what it is like!

About Accupuncture - I am going to the Crofton Centre too but I am seeing Maduri who is standing in for Ceclie while she is on maternity leave. When you have seen Beth, about how many pressure points does she treat? I went on Monday for a bit of a detox and she only used about 5 needles in each leg. She spends a lot of time taking my pulse to get the Chi moving around the body properly. Is this a similar to what Beth does?

Emma / Fingersarecrossed .... What a nice thought to end the day on ... that we will all me mummies in 2007!!

Night Night, Sleep tight

Jules xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

No exercise this morning so on here bright and early! Working out all my potential questions for today. Every time I woke up I tried the 3,2,1 relax and I think it did help. (that's from the hypnotherapy cd for those not in the know)
Feeling very nervous. It's like exam day at school or something. I have a test but I can't revise for it. Really hoping dh will be able to come with me. I doubt it as work is full on at the moment but I really feel I need the suppport today. Plus the fact if they do abandon it I know I will fall apart and not be able to ask all the questions.

Anyway, I hope you all have good days.

Got to try and get a protein drink down me before I go - hard enough at any time but first thing in the morning - YUKKKKKKK!

lol
Minow x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Minow - good luck for this morning honey, I hope things have improved. 

Sarah x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - thinking of you this morning hon - hope that lining has thickened up sufficiently.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning All

This is actually Mr Budgie here.  I've logged in from work for Budgie today as there is a fault on our BT line and she will be without internet access until possibly next Wednesday.  Even the phone line is not working so I can't even get dial up going for her.

Anyhow, Budgie wanted me to say that she is thinking of you all and sends lots of best wishes and good luck  

I know she will miss you all until it is fixed!

Cheers

Mr Budgie


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hellooooo.....
...I'm back!

Ireland was lovely, a bit wet but that's to be expected  

How's everyone this morning?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello Mr Budgie  send our love straight back to Mrs B  

Emma hope your meeting is productive and you come back soon 

Fingers squeeze those   for me please

Jules thanks for you   I hope and pray thing 1 & 2 are doing their thing!

DH asked how I was during dinner so i kind of retract the rant but only a tad as he should have known better and asked straight away  love him!

Cheesy has baby cheese woken up yet? or is she having a lie in? 

Todays plan is master the smilies, fill in some application forms, hem some new curtains, take up a pair of trousers, put on some make up and do some food shopping with DH later! the excitement is too much


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - and Mr Budgie (welcome to the board - it's nice to see another Mr on here - Mr Wildcat will be pleased he's not the only guy!!!)  Say hello to MrsB

Minow -      for today, will be keeping everything positive for you. I hope your DH will go with you, as this a day when you will need him there just to hold your hand through the nerves. Let us know how you get on.

Fingers - am jealous you are off to antuiga - Me and MrW love Jamaica, we got married there and have now been 4 times. Any room in your suitcase for 2?

Jules - oooo posh new laptop! You will love having it on your 2ww. I live on mine as it saves me having to leave the living room some days It's also nice to have your own so DH doesn't complain.

Emma - hope you are enjoying your day so far, even if you do have to go out - although it gets you away from the office for a bit, so drive back the long way round


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Gill - almost missed your post as you did it the same time as me - you have got the smilies worked out perfectly now!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning love how are you feeling?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow - Loadsa luck this morning    

Mr Budgie - thanks for the update, please send her my well wishes and hope she's back on line soon     

Gill - I know EXACTLY how you feel  

Nibbles - welcome back, where exactly did you go in Eire?

Emma - hoping you get some results today    

Wildcat - how you feeling today honey, not long    

Minow - hope the scan results are what you need darling    

Bubba still very quiet but she said the placenta is basically covering her and is high up so may be cushioning the kicks     



love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Feeling OK today - a little (ok well a lot) bloated but that is to be expected. Boobs are sore and growing (which I'm finding weird as I'm not on cyclogest!) no nausea yet  though


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat - sounds like good symptoms to me...fingers crossed  

Cheesy - we spent a few days at my inlaws cottage in Waterville and then a couple of days in Killarney. I love Killarney, it's definitely one of my favourite places! Your parents are Irish aren't they? Where are they from?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I didnt have any sickness at all, but my god my boobs were soooooooooooooooooooo sore, I had to carry them just walking up the stairs and where a bra day and night, I would say that and little white pimples on my chest were my main two symptons, oh and period pains, plus I took pregnl aswell Wildcat not cyclogest

    

Yes Nibbles, my mum is from Waterford and my dad from Cork although we are the only english generation in the family, its Irish all the way back so I have relatives all over the place   I love Killarney and Wicklow and of course the fun Kinsale   oh and Dublin, god could go on forever, Ireland was our summer holiday every year until I was about 17, so been all over the place and took the inlaws a few years ago for a tour and they loved it  

Glad you have a nice time
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

That all sounds very good wildcat! fingercrossed for us both  

I am still spotting and its doing my head it I may well call hospital again later thats 4 days now, its nothing mega and definately old not fresh but its still worrying me  

Minow hope all goes well I am thinking of you and hoping those yukky drinks have done the trick! 

Cheesy baby cheese sounds snuggy and warm


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am hoping for you Gill its implantation bleed and/or old blood, sounds too earlier for period?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

SH*T
We are due to leave now. Dh said he could come with me and suddenly there is an emergency at work. Need to go but gona hang on for a minute or so, Oh why why why is this happening today.
Bad Omen or what!
I could cry I really could!
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - your symptoms sound familiar! here's hoping!! 

Gill, call the clinic honey to put your mind at rest - it's horrible when you spend all day worrying about this, the not knowing is a killer. Rest, rest rest!!!

Minow - tell him he has to come with you - your emergency is far more important than work - work people will still be there later today!! 

Nibbles, sounds like you had a great time away - are you back at work now?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

ah yes, back at work, a tonne of emails to go through, boss wanting a forecast straight away  

same old same old


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yuk, I hated returning to work after a few days away - I'm so glad I work for myself now although that also has it's annoyances!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

  NO DISCHARGE    

Wildcat - we still on for coffee later?

Work whats that? Apparently I have to go back next week  that is going to be a shock....

Hope everyone else is ok
Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Minow - good luck with your scan today!   I agree with wildcat - work can wait!

Fingers - Antigua - sounds & looks fab! I've also been to Barbados and my mum comes from Trinidad so been visiting Trinidad and Tobago
for many years now! We might go next year to see all the family and dh really wants to meet everyone and see the place.

Llike Mr Wildcat, my dh is pretty thoughtful and all my friends are jealous too! So I won't be needing a clone wildcat! I have my very own








Wilcat - signs are looking good!

Gill - poor you but it is too early for af so keep that in your head.  Ring nuffield, i am sure they will put your mind at rest.

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello

cheesy glad babe is ok and shnuggled in that's fab  

Minow hope today goes well and the   thinking and protein drinks have done the trick  

gill   rest   

Wildcat all sounds good so far      

all the ladies having scans today hope all goes well

Emma Luc hope you get your results today

hi to all the ladies   off to work now  

cousin rang my dad, who rang my dp to tell me she's pregnant again and was worried about telling me (family do next week) when dp told me I   never done that before can't believe I'm such a moo. feel very    but shall text her later to congratulate


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha. At least she didn't tell you in front of all the smiley happy family (that is the worst).  Let the  flow - as my nan used to say "better out than in"

 for you Minow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh alisha    Its only natural to feel that way.  
Everyone seems to of had or having their babies in the last couple of months!  I need to go and
see my boss who just had a little boy, but just can't face it!!  

Debs - glad theirs no    quick working drugs hey!  

Nibbles - what a nightmare!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Deb - yep still on for







later! 

NVH, glad to hear you have an angel too - I wish all men were like that, then all we'd have to worry about is cooking for them!

Alisha - sorry to hear you  this morning, but it's perfectly normal reaction, even though we are happy for them we are still frustrated too.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha  
Like everyone here says, it's only natural to feel that way... I have a pg colleague sitting opposite me and I'm trying very hard to only be pleased for her and not jealous. But she has the exact due date that I would have had if my last tx had been successful, and this is the second baby in two years for her.... I joined my company 2 years ago covering for her first maternity leave! And now she's gonna be off again soon.... And in the meantime I've spent 10 grand on tx that didn't work


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I have to ask you guys: does it bother you that other people spread the word about your IF, tx etc? Let me clarify: when we were in Ireland we spent a few days with DH's parents and some friends of theirs. And these people who we had never met before commented on several occasions on our "misfortune" and wished us the best of luck.
All well-meaning of course, but WE had certainly not told them anything so it must have come from DH's parents. I felt a bit put off by this, as I feel it should be our choice who knows about our struggles.

Was that unreasonable of me?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles, I know what you mean, its ok if we tell people about our tx, but if someone comments to me about
it and i or dh haven't said anything then that does pee me off!  I am not ashamed of it, but its private and if I
want people to know I will tell them! 

I also had to sit opposite my boss whilst she was pg, and she went on and on and on!! She got pg and had
a girl 2 years ago and just had a boy! Only had sex once to conceive too!  

Now you've got me started!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Im new and I was wondering if any of you would mind me joining you. Im with Woking nuffield too - currently on 2WW. 


Beckers x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome beckers, you certainly can join! Welcome to our thread!

You are joining Wildcat and gill on the 2ww!  Sending you all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no Nibbles this has happended to me before as being introduce by the inlaws as "the one I told you about that cant have children" infront of me  

I nearly died but did tell them afterwards that is was a personal issue and I'd appreciate it if they kep it to themselves and was to refer to me as Theresa not the "infertile" one.

They were rather embarassed and apologised but I know they have told loads of people cause when I told them I was pregnant, albeit it lovely, I got alot of congratulations cards from friends of their;s saying how special it must be for us after all our problems  

I love my inlaws alot, but they have VERY loose tongues and dont think for one minute how other people feel, they never had. Its a running joke with me and SIL when we socialise together as to who they are going target that evening, they are really bad, especially my hubby's mum who kept saying I look fat not pregnant yet  

She;s done it loads of times to us BUT I do not feel it is unreasonable of you at all, you should say something, its your business nobody's elses, they wouldnt give out other peoples phone numbers or other personal details would they................. or would they  

Plus I never told both sets of parents any dates, just I was having treatment  

VERY FRUSTRATING

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nibbles - I don;t think you are unreasonable at all, I agree it should be your decision as to who you tell. My mum has a habit of telling people, just in the last month I have had mums best friends (which didn't really bother me as I've known her all my life), one of mums work mates (who is the biggest gossip in the world) and my mums NEW neighbour (who I'd never met before aarghhh) all wish me luck with my tx. Hence the reason I have now told my mum that tx is going ahead but that I am not revealing dates to her because it needs to be a private thing. It's a shame because I could have done with her company on days that DH can't make but I can't bear the thought of all these people speculating on the outcome of my tx. They wouldn't speculate on whether the sh*g you had last night had resulted in a baby so why should that happen with tx Mum not happy but it's the way it has to be. Anyway enough of a rant from me!!

Wildcat - I take a HUGE suitcase so I'm sure you and Mr W can sneak into my case with Emma and her DH!!! Sounds like good symptoms honey - keeeping everything crossed for you.

Gill - make sure you rest plenty and check with clinic if you are worried.

NVH - We thought about Tobago but the deal to Antigua was too good to turn down, plus we know the hotel so thought it would make for a more relaxing holiday.

Alisha - sorry to hear you cried, glad your cousin was sensitive enough not to announce it to you in front of a crowd of family though.  

Morning all you other lovely ladies and Mr W and Mr B


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im sitting here in absolutely floods   I just called the clinic and spoke to caroline I think! and she said to continue on drugs and test as normal next friday blah blah blah but that its not normal but not uncommon for women to loose brown blood but that it doesnt sound positive as they dont want you to loose any blood  

How can I not even get past day 2 without it all going T**s up, its not going to work and im gutted!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill honey  

I am so sorry you have had to hear this BUT it really is not uncommon, see this post

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62737.0

I am not trying to out do any medical or qualified information but dont give up yet honey

 

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill please don't give up yet, I had spotting during my first 2ww and I was pg!

Ladies thanks for your comments I think I will say something to my inlaws cos I just don't appreciate them spreading the word so readily... next time I will not tell anyone about tx!

I'm beginning to feel eager to start again by the way - must be a good sign!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill please dont think like that - If you tell yourself it's not going to work then you have already admited defeat - please try and stay   honey, you have to see it through to the end, whatever the result may be. Sending you some 
Have a good  but then give yourself a good talking to and remember that it's not over until the pee stick test tells you so! (and it WILL work, it WILL work, it WILL work).

Nibbles, no, not unreasonalbe at all, any of us ladies who have had to suffer being told that someone close to you is pg just like that is always hard, I think most of us on here have (I was told my SIL was pregnant on the morning of my birthday this year! - I cried all day).

Cheesy your family needs a good









Fingers - great - emmas coming too! fantastic - seems you might need a trunk though as I bet there are others who want to join us all 

 Beckers - when do you test?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I just had an email from an old school friend, she said earlier this year that she wanted to come visit me in May but then I never heard from her again. Anyway, now I know why as she is pg and due in Feb (she was scared to tell me as she conceived on the first unprotected ovulation). That was the last one of my friends to get pg, now everyone except me is either pg or have babies.

WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill hun   please don't give up just yet!

The spotting must be from something, it can't be from ET as that is so gentle!  You never
had ec, so what can it be    This spotting started really early so I can't understand that it
would be negative. Surely the only thing that would cause spotting would be the embies bedding
in   Surely it can't be af!!  

I know its easy for us to say keep positive, but  please don't give up and if it doesn't seem like
normal af to you then keeping going girl!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone had aches and pains around ovarys and tops of legs during 2WW? Im on 2nd day and getting these pains which started yesterday 

Beckers x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

welcome Beckers and loadsa luck for the dreaded 2 ww


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill -          
Don't give up hope hon - if it's old blood then it could be anything. Think Caroline could have been a little more sensitive ... of course it's going to frighten the hell out of you but so many posters on these threads have had spotting and gone onto BFP's. Cry it out of your system hon and carry on doing all the good things you are doing. It ain't over until the fat ladys sings...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I know I know and I would be echoing what you guys are saying if someone else posted that message, but I just cant believe she said that "it doesnt sound positive!" Ive got ages till test date  silly woman!

I really want it to just bog off and let me enjoy my 2ww as much as poss, last time AF started on day 8 and I wanted to make it all the way this time!

Up till now its all seemed so positive  even the spotting 

I will go and stuff my face with yummies in a mo that will sort me out for a minute! can you believe the only morning ive put my face on for nearly a week and now I look like Alice Cooper 

Ill be back to me    

Thanks for your lovelyness girlies  

Sorry for being a negative old bag Beckers welcome my love!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat - My test day is 2nd Oct. I only had one embryo transferred so im not holding much hope. Both Mr R and Mr C advised me to have  only one because of risk of twins at my age - Why did I listen to them - now im sure it wont work.

Beckers x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning!

Gill-Honey   listen young lady dont get negative, i know its hard but it is old blood honey not red implantation bleeding can last a few days honey so try not to worry to much ok, this 2ww is a horrible rollercoaster as one min your   the next your thinking its all going wrong stay strong honey we will look after you  

Beckers-Welcome, wildcat and Gill will hopefully keep you sane  

Nvh-Can i ask are you mixed race then?? only ask as my bubs will be mixed race 

Fingers-Im definatly coming in your case and wildcat when you get your bfp we will need a bigger case as you will have 1 or 2 beans onboard 

Alisha-Sorry honey it is soooo cruel that other people are falling pg so easily and then feel like they cant say anything to you direct...you will be the best mummy honey it just takes us all a little longer to get there 

Nibbles-Good to have you back....go home tonight and have a good   with d/h some people are soooo insensitive it will be you to one day.

Jules-Nice one having the laptop,  

Cheesy-How are you mate  

Wildcat-How are the peestick tests going    

Mrbudgie-tell budgie were missing her already and welcome to the thread 

Deb-Glad the thrush is better and see not scratching helps


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]UPDATE FROM EPSOM HOSPITAL[/fly]

I have finally spoken to someone at Epsom, apparently chromosone results take longer so said the she will keep the results on file so when i call in a week or two they can give them too me...also Mr Riddle is writing to the cons at Epsom i saw to get some more information..Good old Mr R


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Emma - did they say how long?  gosh all this waiting must be driving you mad!  Good on Mr R for takign the time
to find out some more info on you.
Regarding my race!  well its a long story, but basically yes I am, but not in the sense of black and white!
My mum is from Trinidad and my father is from Guyana, so we are west indian indians!  your dh should
know what that means    my dh is white so we will be having a Little dolly mixture one day too!  
Anyway all will be reveled when we all meet up one day!

Gill alias Alice Cooper!  glad you are feeling a little better.  I agree that Caroline couldn've been a little more
tactful with her reply.  Anything is possible with this trying for a baby lark!  everyone is different and from
what I gather they can go only go on what happens for the majority of people and not individual cases!
Hope that makes sense


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back a little happier I have to admit, I wont give up! never ever ever ever!

Emma glad you have had some news good old Mr R indeed!

NVH Dolly mixture how cute! 

Any news from Minow yet?

[fly] I WILL BE A MUMMY [/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-she told me to call in another week to 2 weeks    hopefully Mr R will kick there  Should get my blood results from woking next week then.
I know what you mean   my d/f thought he was the only black person at woking   bless him, will have to tell him there is a fellow west indian there     i love west indian food though yum yum, soup with dumplings , stewed chicken and rice and peas .....mmmmmmmmmmmm could eat it now 

Gill-Alice cooper   missed that  that dance makes me pmsl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh bless him! Hope our little dolly mixture frosties are mingling!    
I am heading to my mums this weekend.....I love going there cause we put in our
food order and its all very very lovely!  You'll never starve in my mums house thats for sure! 

Gill - keep on dancing and noooooooooo we must not give up - ever!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - thats more like it     We are with you all the way.

Emma     to the lady who is making you wait even longer - what is with this waiting crap!!! I like instant - I wonder if this is here to test us all and teach us patience!!!

Beckers - You will have to fill in your sig with your history/age etc so we can get to know you!! I had 1 put in first time but it didn't work for me as the embie wasn't great quality - but there are 2 ladies on here that also had one and are now PG!!! Deb and cheesy please stand up!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

beckers said:


> Both Mr R and Mr C advised me to have only one because of risk of twins at my age - Why did I listen to them - now im sure it wont work.


Beckers - 
I only had one put back and was lucky enough to get a BFP on my first IVF cycle. Stay  Hun

Emma - You will get there hun. Ms Ellis is always bloody slow at responding......


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well that's that then!       
lining had gone up to 7.4 but only 2 follies growing so it's been abandoned.
We will be on a short one next time but for now I just need to go and cry.
Sorry
lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow. I wish I had something to say but I'm sitting here feeling  for you as well.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Minow

I am really sorry honey


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Minow Im so sorry hun  you go and let it all out  pop back later so we know your ok sweetie!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

cheesy - Did you have just one embryo transferred like me to get your BFP . Congratulations by the way!

Beckers x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Minow so sorry honey   you have a good   and let it all out  

Cheesy you had 2 put back didnt you   Jay jay had one put back  

Deb-Its not them its st georges and im dealing with a Mr Katesmark thats who Mr is writing too all very confusing 

Nvh-Where does your mum live im so nosey arent i    im sure are little dolly mixtures are getting to know each other


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beckers - I had two put back honey but only one attached, thank god   I didnt bleed on the 2ww which I thought I would if I lost one but Woking said it would just be absorbed back in the lining  

Wishing you tonnes of luck     

love cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hummm normally ST georges are pretty quick Emma   Though I know the tests themselves take two weeks and if there is a backlog.... etc 

Just had a call from the insurance people. The tiles on our floor do contain asbestos so yet another delay to the building work starting  Looks like we will be at the hotel for a while longer.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry cheesy - I thought you had one - must have confused you with someone else oops


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Yeah she said there were a lot of bubs sent up to st georges recently so back log 
Sorry to hear about the tiles honey 

Wildcat-Jay jay had one put back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no minow   you poor thing!  I know they were doing icsi this
time so i guess IUI is out of the question too?  I really feel for you, you've had
such a hard time with all your tx.  You just go let out all those   and please
let us know how you are later.  I hope your dh was with you! 

Emma - they live in worcester.  We all used to live in London (not central) but when
my eldest sister moved to worcester, my mum followed and then my other sister, so
its just little ole me in Berks! not very good for the baby sitter situation!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - bless you          . Let it all out hon and come back later and let us know that you're alright. At least your lining increased honey so you know that everything you did helped, hopefully with your drug regime being altered for next tx it will all come together. We're all thinking of you hon ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Yeah thats not good at all. how rude of your family uprooting to Worcester    well when the little bubs are here they will have to move back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

here here emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnow I am so sorry sweetie I hope you are ok, get hubby to take a couple of days off and give you a massive cuddle, I hope you are all ok.

Take Care Sweetie

Love

Kate xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow you lot have got well into these new smilies....they are great


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-When are you coming home   we miss you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh look everyone its us!









Emma - your d/f is there too!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - so sorry honey to hear your news    Perhaps the short protocol will work better for you - no downreg just straight into stimming


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Em, It sounds like it is going to be the 26th September, but I do now have dial up so should be able to keep up with everything however it has just taken me over an hour to catch up


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

On an abandoned cycle is it still worth having a bit of   as you have more than normal eggs on board and they will ovulate or do they insist you dont ?? Am I being very naughty to even think it ?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH Ill babysit for you, loving your smiley by the way!










DH is coming home cos I was sad  so a DVD is in order I think!

Hope your ok Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   cheeky mare   

Minow-Wildcat is right honey, this is such a nightmare for you but you will soon be able to start the s/p good luck honey thinking of you    I agree with kate, jump on d/h over the next couple of weeks  

Kate-I know nvh cant arf chat    


Gill-Thats lovely of your d/h to come home....what dvd.......porn?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma yeah of course is there any other









KT naughty but good thinking  

Off to put another layer of slap on now and remove the Alice Cooper look!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Get yourself ready for d/h   hope your feeling better honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -      

Thanks gill, think you will have you hands full before me though!    Nice of your dh to come
home and look after you!  make the most of it after the other night!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am here.........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

one minute its busy then everyone buggers off without saying goodbye


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

well apparantly I talk to much - EMMA!      but i'm here !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

by the way, i gather your spotting stopped emma?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Emma and NVH I am still here but cant think of anythig interesting to say   I am bored working and can't be arsed at the moment hence on here a lot, I have a darts match tonight that I cant be bothered with as feel like poo as getting this flu thing that my darling hubby has given to me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well this will amuse you kate - i am looking up on google bum thrush! 
A friend has been told by her doc that she has this and I have never heard of it before
so looking it up for her....itchy bum is called Pruritus Ani  
Here is an interesting article if you want a read

http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23068810/


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma/kate - you still there


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am back from lunch ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   bum thrush no spotting still here rung the m/c assoc and they said its probably some op what was left coming away   said my a/f should be here in the next couple of weeks  

Kate-Poor you, get some vit c in you make you feel better


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats good emma   

hey cheesy - nice lunch?  I had avocado and prawns with salad today!  

Kate - yeh get some honey and lemon down ya!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fingers this ones for you!









Whoops - think i'm hogging the thread again!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice and healthy NVH, well done

Nah nothing exciting just chicken and veggie soup with some bread and some fruit for afters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds nice cheesy! i am still hungry thought!   I'm not allowed to eat bread or any
carbs for that fact    only in moderation as Mr c says!  its all to do with insulin levels
apparantly! 

Gosh its quiet


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah bless you, I live on bread and startchy stuff  

What stuff do you eat then?

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Thats healthy  didnt know that effects your insulin levels  

Cheesy-Nice soup mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had chicken pasta salad in a pot thingy very lazy i know, must dash now and have an arguement with Abbey for a client speak laters

ktx

PS Bum thrush whilst having lunch glad i didnt see that earlier LOL


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Pruritus ani means a chronic (persistent) itchy feeling around the anus. *The main symptom is an urge to * *scratch your anus which is difficult to resist*. The urge to scratch may occur at any time. However, it tends to be more common after you have been to the toilet to pass faeces, and at night (particularly just before falling asleep). The itch may be made worse by heat, wool, moisture, leaking, soiling, stress, and anxiety.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a salad cart pasta thing from sainsburys   nectarine and a pear 

Cheesy     thanks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

meat/fish and veg with salad. Just have to cut out bread, pasta, rice and potatoes mainly.
Get my carbs from the veg and salad stuff! I find it quite easy at home, but as Emma well
knows, when I go to my mums its so hard to avoid! 
I won't turn into a  or anything, but just try and leave it for a treat! 
Yum









Apparantly emma, when you have PCO or PCOS your insulin levels are not balanced. Carbs turn 
to sugar in your body if you don't burn them off, and if you have too much insulin then it affects
egg quality and can cause mc. One of the symptoms of PCOS is weight as the body can't digest it. 
Luckily i have only very slight PCO so don't have any of the usual symptoms. I just tend to produce too many
eggs during stimms if they are not careful with the dosage! But when it comes to my mums food, i can't say NO!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy!









These smileys take so long to do!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

well I had PIZZA  

Thought I needed to tell you that to balance things out, you healthy eaters


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh i seeeeeeeeee, now i understand, yeah must be hard not eating mums cooking...oh, just send it my way i wont say no   

Nibbles-Mmmmmmm pizza, im starving all this healthy eating is no good


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I love pizza!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]had a huge steak for lunch at someone else's expense and is currently wallowing in his office chair trying to stay awake ...[/me]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-You lucky Ba*&ard


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - does your df cook?

Anything good on the box tonight?  did anyone see diet doctors last night! it was  

MrW -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Not west indian no   he does cook at weekends though, mainly unhealthy stuff..nice and easy for him then   his mum cooks though so i normally have food there, or i go to the west indian take away around the corner from his mums...keep telling her to open one in Epsom, would be so much easier for me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now i'm being nosey - where does df's mum live?  we keep telling mum she should open a west indian
cafe....everyone loves her food....i've learnt a few dishes on the way!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

she lives in tooting, where did your family live in London


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I watched diet doctors


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello
Just wanted to say that we're ok here. I do feel very empty and numb but at least we know we have time to fit a shortie in before Christmas. Hopefully Mr C will let us start straight away when af arrives (though no-one can be sure when that will be). THere was no point in us having IUI as if the problem is with bonding then it can't work so would just be a waste of money and time. We stop drugs immediately so there's no knowing when I will ovulate as the follies aren't ready yet. They may well regress with the lack of hormones so although I'm sure dh and I will try and refresh our memories as to how to   it's not really gona stand any chance of producing a buba. But then with the bonding problem it wouldn't anyway.
I may be a bit quiet for a couple of days or so but will be thinking of you all. Just need to sort my head out. Forgive me if when I do pop in I haven't read all the posts but it can take ages even if you've only been away for 1/2 hour let alone any longer.
Thanks for the   you are all great and so supportive.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-so glad your looking forward honey   take some time out with d/h..


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Acton for most of my younger years then Northolt, then i moved out and really missed her
food 

cheesy - diet docs was nasty - did you see the burp thing!









Minow - you take all the time you need and fingers crossed that you get a cycle in before xmas. Hope your spirits
are lifted soon and hope af doesn't muck you about either so you can put this one behind you and look forward.
Take care hun


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG you lot can talk.

Nibbles, welcom back hun. so sorry after you were just saying you were feeling positive your friend has to go and get pg  . its so hard i know. i have one last friend who is not pg and i know it will kill me if she does. . i would love to live in a bubble with just me and dh and old people who have had their children  . it will be your turn hun soon.

Minow, Im so so sorry your cycle's been cancelled.  you must be soo upset. i wish there was something i could say to help but you know we are here hun if you want to talk. you will be a mummy they just need to find the tx that fits your body. i really hope the short one will make all the difference for you. i know its sposed to be better for people who dont respond so well.

Gill, Sorry to hear the spotting has carried on  . it must be really hard to stay positive when the clinic isnt giving you positive vibes but its really not over yet hun sending you lots of                        .

Alisha, dont feel bad about how you feel it really is natrual to be jealous and upset when other people get pg. 

emma, you were right then, it was too good to be true that your results would come back smoothly. sorry theyre messing you around i know how frustrating it is. glad to hear you knight in shining armour is always round the corner.  i do think you have him twisted round your lttle finger.  

beckers welcome to the thread

mr budgie welcome too nice to meet you

sorry i have forgotton the other personals there has been so much chat.

saw mr c today. he gets lovlier (sp) each time. am gonna have clexane for my gene thing. its not really a big deal but he said we could try it. so i will hopefully it will work this time.

[glow=red,2,300][size=10pt][fly]WE will all be mummy's[/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Good news that there trying something honey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home...well acupuncture actually  

Have a nice evening


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy the acu emma, speak to you tomorrow  

luc - glad that Mr c is  on the case for you.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - thanks for the holiday smilie!! I also low carb and just avoid bread, pasta and potatoes completely!! I have a little brown rice from time to time but literally that's it apart from the minimal carbs you get from fruit and veg.

Minow - Take care hon - take as much time as you need   

Luc - glad they are trying something else,         

Emma - How can you blame NVH for being the chatty one!!!  

Gotta go - speak to you later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fingers - so you know exactly where I am coming from! is yours by choice?

Yeh emma - you're just as bad as me on the chatty front!    

Anyway you lovely bunch of people, i am off home now so speak to you tomorrow no
doubt!  

MrW - hope you're still awake!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - no not by choice - I have PCOS and have to follow low carb otherwise I just pile on the weight like there is no tomorrow - I am a large lady anyway but if I were to eat carbs I would be even larger. Since I have stopped carbs I haven't put on at all which with the amount I was putting on a year even following a strict low fat and exercise plan was amazing. I am a typical PCOS case with the hirsutism, absent periods, weight gain etc - the only thing I don't get is the acne!!! What a lovely condition to be in !!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrW - I'm shocked at you eating a big steak whilst Wildcat and I had very healthy... erm... cakes skiny lattes at starbucks 

Wildcat - lovely to chat again. We must do it more often!  

Right off to feed DH before he thinks I am incapable of reheating a microwave meal 

Night all 

Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb you did all that lovely shopping this afternoon and you are on Microwave meals! LOL naughty girl! I suppose you can be excused as your kitchen may not be 100% right now!! Yes it was lovely to meet and chat and great to get out the house too, otherwise I sit at my PC all day chatting on here!

Minow - take all the time you need, we aren't going anywhere so pop in when you feel the need to gossip with the chatters.

We are terrible - when we aren't stuffing our faces







we are nattering, or rambling about any old rubbish that springs to mind (in between the serious stuff!)

I







this board









Oh - I found a smiley that reminds me of me - this is what my tummy looks like now!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I love this board too    

Im off to cook pasta with smoked salmon and rocket now! a bit of a cheer me up dinner! 

Glad you two ladies enjoyed your coffee and a natter! My Mum cancelled our cinema trip this pm as she had to work so I could have come along, but I may have been a bit scarey   sporting my Alice cooper look!

Love and hugs to you all!!

No doubt Ill check in later im so hooked on this site!

Slater xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Boys and girls








Had scan today and I have 7 follies, thats 3 more than last time and they are all 10,11,and 12. Was i relieved or what as i was so worried I wouldn't have any, cos of the change in drugs.
*MINOW*- so sorry to here they abandoned your cycle....that happened to me on my second cycle....maybe you should ask about the short protocol....it seems to be working for me. The drugs are expensive but it would be worth it in the end. 
*EMMA and NVH*- i will also be having a dolly mixture or two as my DH is West Indian ( jamaica)...and I just love his sisters cooking.....especially curried goat. On sundays i get out my dutch pot and cook chicken, rice and peas.....yummy







....but I have never been to jamiaca---DH doesn't like it....been to the Bahamas and St Lucia.
Swam with Dolphins in the Bahamas.....amazing







( closest i could get)
*NIBBLES* - glad you had a good holiday
BECKERS - hi  on the 2WW 
GILL - sending you lots of  too and Wildcat


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

** found one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all, just popping on quickly whilst dh is busy in the garden!

Ali - good on ya girl with those follies and welcome to our dolly mixture club! Did they say
anything about your lining?
Gosh haven't heard anyone say 'dutch pot' apart from the family! I cook everything
in mine, its great. Chilli, Bolognaise etc etc. 
Bahama's and St lucia are lovely and I want to swim with









Wilcat and debs - glad you had a nice lunch

Fingers sorry about the PCOS


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh damn - Ali which code to you copy on that site you got the dolphin from!
I can't do it!!

see if this works:

[image]http://www.thesmilies.com/smilies/animal/dolphin.gif[/image]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

NVH said:


> Oh damn - Ali which code to you copy on that site you got the dolphin from!
> I can't do it!!
> 
> see if this works:
> ...


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi NVH,
Yes really pleased  with scan and so was Caroline she reckons all 7 should all grow to about the same size....lining was 7.5.
I have 2 dutch pots....but i really need to get a flat based one as they really wobble on my gas cooker.
Any sign of AF arriving 
xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I went to a different site and found one...cant remember the site though...


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you found one yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Can't do it  

Well its all looking good ali    
No sign of af yet, cd 32 today.  Fed up worrying though cause there is nothing
i can do to bring it on, will just have to wait.  I know the   will  show soon!
7 is a good safe number!  

I can't find those dutch pots anywhere over here, i had to bring mine back from
trinidad...

i clicked on your dolphin and it took me to a site, but don't know what code to click on


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Its www.thesmilies.com but I cant get it to work now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

The code is at the top.
My DH SIS got our pots in Hackney market......i use mine all the time 
This for you....r u ready
         
[fly]COME ON [/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i see how to do it now!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Show off


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the af dance....emma did one for me the other day but it didn't work 

So you you've got another scan friday then monday then ec


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This is a good one for emma to use for mr R


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Dh is giving me the LOOK so am gonna say night night 
The Bill is on soon toooooooo.
Speak soon
xxxxxxxx 
Just seen your post and YEP .....wed EC getting excited...may even get some frosties this time


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

what about this one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm off too....have a good one.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma is gonna kill us


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Another busy day at work for me, so sorry I didn't get on earlier.

Minnow - I was thinking about you in particular and I am so sorry to hear that they have cancelled this cycle. You and you DP look after yourselves and look towards the short protocol - Will be brilliant if you can fit it in before Christmas.

Wildcat - the 2ww wait symptoms you mentioned sound positive to me ... Fingers crossed for a BFP on Monday.

Gill - I hope you are ok honey. It is rubbish that when you phoned the clinic they were not supportive. As the others have said it is not over yet. Try and keep  

Ali Pali - Your Follies sound like they are growing nicely.  Well done!

Nibbles - Glad to hear that you are eager to Start treatment again. You are waiting till you are back from New Zealand I think?? I know exactly how you feel that you are the last of your friends to get pregnant. I kinda put a bubble around me, so that I can be pleased for my friends even though my heart breaks a bit that it is not my time yet. I got an email yesterday with pictures from a friend who just had a baby girl. They don't know our situation but the email finished "it is great being a mum and dad and we would recomend it to anyone" I perfectly innocent comment, but gets to you doesn't it as YES - I do want to me a mummy!!

Beckers - welcome and I hope the 2WW is not too bad for you. I will attach a list in a sec of where everyone is with treatment so you can get to know us all a bit.

Off to watch a DVD snuggling on the sofa with DH so will say goodnight.

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma's gonna kill you   mine was nice!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is the latest list. Let me know if anything needs updating

*Waiting to Start*
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 27th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx)  
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) in Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct  
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 

*D/Ring*
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 

*Stimming*
Minow - Abandoned   hoping to fit in Short Protocol before Christmas
Cambee E/C ? 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) E/T 22nd September 
AliPali stimming since 15th September E/C 27th September 

*E/C - 2ww*
Wildcat & MrWildcat. Testing 25th September 
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) Testing 29th September 
Beckers Testing 29th September 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB -  EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You Ladies are in serious trouble      you are soooo lucky im out with my boss tomorrow 

Ali-Welcome to the dolly mixture club   oh yes the old dutch pot, havent got one myself as i struggle with a saucepan.....i can cook rice and peas but nothing else    so it looks like its ali's for dinner on a sunday then ladies   
And are you trying to say i flash my   at mr r ...i wouldnt dream of it...well if it got me free tx i might   

Dont miss me too much tomorrow girls
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies!!

Emma, NVH and Ali - bless you lot, now I want a dolly mixture baby!!!!  Don't suppose DH (who is the colour of a milk bottle would be too impressed though!!)

Sounds good that we are all going to Alis for Sunday lunch - mmmm rice (as long as it's brown), chicken and peas... 

*Ok - I NEED an AF dance please. Stopped Provera Monday evening so I should have AF by now and it's not here  want it to come so I can start d/regging as soon as I come back from hols....*
Ali - good luck with EC


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I've got to get DH from the station in a bit - emma of course we will miss you honey!

Here is an AF dance for Fingers:


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - that's the best AF dance ever - it's bound to arrive now!!!!! bless you!! BTW Mr W is late home!!! Did he fall asleep in the office after his steak


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Thanks honey ..at least someone will  

Fingers-Think your d/h would no...Me and d/f were scared in case our dolly mixture came out white   what happens if they got the sperm mixed up...couldnt get away with that  here is an a.f dance not as good as wildcats                 

Ali-Watch out that Mr R doesnt get your sperm mixed up on e/c day   ...   just getting you back for this evening honey   honest


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for AF dance Emma - with 2 dances surely AF can't fail to be enticed to start !!
Isn't it amazing the things you think of with tx ... noone is going to get the wrong sperm ... well not unless Robbie has donated yet!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah if only   that would be nice...or us going up to pay our bills and Chris saying "its ok Robbie has paid for all you lovely ladies on FF"


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

We'd all love Robbie then!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I asked Mr R the same question - remember me and you were in on the same day so it would have been obvious if I'd had the dolly mixture instead of you! All this talk reminds me of the Harry Enfield sketch with Wayne and Waynetta when she said to Wayne "I want a black baby like all the other girls on the estate!

Mr R assured me that they have 2 people oversee everything so there can be no mix ups  We do want to make sure we get our own babies after all the trouble we go to! However if Robbie is donating - put me on the list, at least you wouldn't have to worry about child support


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat       Poor old Robbie will be shattered!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Well my boss isnt here yet so thought i would pop on quickly to say   

Wildcat-How are you getting on with your pee sticks any lines yet   

Gill-Hope the spotting has stopped   

Hi to everyone else

Will try and get on later this evening


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all! 

What a   of an evening!

I had a bright red bleed last night,quite a lot so much so that I had to use a pad YUK! The tears fell I had a large glass of red   and then as quick as it came it went and now im back to the spotting!

This 2ww is really very stressful this time and very confusing !

I will try and remain   and not feel guilty about the glass of wine!

Hope your all ok,we will miss you Emma! Hurry back 

Gill xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-   it is horrible this 2ww honey dont feel quilty of the wine as you only had some and its not going to do any harm....try to stay calm


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Stay positive Gill - they tell you red wine is good for you so don't feel guilty about 1 glass. We're with you all the way hon -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Fingers

Not long till your lovely tropical holiday   im jealous by the way...im only going for 5 days to majorca


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - 5 days in majorca will be lovely.. when do you go?? Anything that is a break from work and the highs and lows of tx is a bonus   

S'pose I'd better get the cases down from the loft and start chucking stuff in - will be sure to leave space for my FF friends though!! 

Still no sign of AF


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where going early tuesday morning flight leaves at 6.30am, so getting up early  hopefully it wont rain need some sun on my skin    were going to santa ponsa which is really quiet i went there a few years ago it was june when i went last time and was very hot 

Where is that a/f


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all!

Fingers here's an af dance for you and me! 
            

Emma - we're gonna miss you on here today! 5 days in majorca will be fab! 

Well my dh is soooooo cute, he set the bread maker to make a loaf of bread for an elderly customer he is going to see
today! bless him! 
Actually i am a little stressed, dh is opening up his own business with one other partber from the 9th October. Its really scary although I have
every confidence in him that he will do well. He has worked so hard all his life and lined everyone else's pockets except his own! He is
brilliant at what he does and is probably one of the only few honest people in his trade around. Good luck dh! 
Who know's he could be visiting one of your houses one day! 

Well its gonna be a lovely day today, hope you all enjoy it and managed to soak up some  today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Ahhh lovely d/h what does he do?

if i disapear it means by boss is here


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - sounds lovely - will keep my fingers crossed that you have lovely weather.

NVH - thanks for the AF dance, here's one for you                   bless your DH - what a sweetie - what does he do?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

I'm not going to be around much today as I have a busy day ahead of me (yuk) so I hope you all chat just a little so it's not too bad when I get back later ! 

Gill honey don't feel bad about the wine - just hang in there and stay     bodies do weird things and it's just trying to annoy you!

Fingers - try doing an AF dance for yourself - that worked for me once after everyone had done one for me and it still hadn't arrived!

NVH - Awww your hubby is a sweetie!  Starting a business is stressful but if he works at it I'm sure he will do well.

I'm not even thinking about the ladies who are going on holiday. I want to go too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/Fingers - dh is a  heating engineer and plumber & he's going to do bathrooms too!  He is very
very good with his hands!    He can put his mind ot anything, i am so lucky to have him.  Actually
thats how we met, he was installing a bathroom in my house so I fell in love with my plumber!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You flirt...mixing business with pleasure  

Ahh we have had all our house done including the bathroom and kitchen..sorry  

Wildcat-Dont worry honey, looks like we have loads of catching up to do later

Wheres Cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks wildcat! he's already booked up til dec.

Gill - so sorry that the bleeding got a bit heavier and don't beat yourself up about the wine! It won't
hurt!  Stay      

Emma - just couldn't resist when he turned up at my door with his bike and dressed in  leathers!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

so that smiley that Ali did last night...the one which she will be getting a telling off for was in fact you    the one of the lady lifting her dress up


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies.
This is just a quick message for Wildcat and or anyone else on the flare. How long are you on stimms for. Trying to work out how long from start (day2-3) to ec. Although I don't yet know when af will arrive (hopefully towards the end of this month) work wise I need to have some idea as to what i may have to pull out of. Of course i pulled out of gigs this weekend and now I'm several hundred pounds out of pocket for no reason (plus the hundreds for the drugs) so pants all round really!
Mum and Dad are coming for the day today as dh has had to go in to work and Dad will take us out for diner tonight if i want it. They are fab!
Lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess so emma    

Minow - you have a lovely day with your parents, sounds like just what you need!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Thats lovely sounds like your parents and d/h are looking after you  
We maybe cycle buddies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

does anyone know 'The Swan Inn' in claygate?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Gill - dont worry about the odd glass of red wine honey, I did and I still do    Especially red is good for the blood honey  

Emma/Wildcat - enjoy your busy days  

Chicken and Rice and Peas reminds me of Avid Merrion show     Bo selecta  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know its only 10.30 but i could eat chicken, rice and peas now!  hmmm
will have to put an order in at mums for Sunday!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm getting chicken, rice and peas on Sunday!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I was on stimms for about 2 weeks - it all happened quite fast 

Day 1 for me was 24 August, I had 1st scan (baseline) on 25th, started the injections on the 26th.  Then the next scan was the 1st Sept, again on ther 4th Sept, 6th Sept and egg collection on the 8th!  ET was the 11th. I'm sure the longest part is the 2ww! It certainly feels like it this time. My official test day is Monday 25th.  

So all in all the SP lasts ab out 1 month from start to test day - about 2 weeks shorter than the LP.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - we'll remember DH when we need heating sorted out!! I know Claygate, what about it?

Emma/Wildcat - have good days - talk to you later!! 

Minow - have a lovely day with your parents, glad they can look after you in DH's absence.

Cheesyb - how are you this morning?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi hatster - good luck with your cycle!

Fingers - it was just a pub with Thai restuarant attached called 'The Swan Inn'.  Thought it may
be a good meeting place for everyone.  The pub belongs to dh's new business partners dad.

Gotta feeling its gonna be quiet on here without emma!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - welcome back to the thread. I was also referred to Queen Marys but refused NHS tx which is how I ended up at Woking. I am still staying under Jane Wilson for monitoring at Queen Marys though so you never know we might bump into each other there one day. Good luck with your cycle at QM's, lets hope you won't need tx at Woking..


NVH - sounds good to me, I hear the food there is great!! When does everyone want to meet?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys wow how you can all chat and smilie!!!!

We must be due a new thread soon 37 pages wow!.

Fingers and NVH (and me but I am only on day 26) your/our   better arrive soon or we will have to send round the            .

Minnow, enoy your day with Mum and Dad.

Gill a glass of wine wont do you any harm, try and stay positive hunny and I wish these next weeks moves swiftly for you hunny

Ali, great news on your scan keep going girl and here is to loads of   .

Wildcat not long for you now only Monday til D Day, Have you tested early??

Hi to everyone else, it certainly is getting busy on here

Have you all heard about Richard Hammond how     I really like him I hope he pulls through and has a speedy recovery

Have a good day all

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

KTx - I know it's awful about Richard Hammond although they say he is stable now so that's something. So we could be cycling together KTx - are you doing long or short protocol? AF dance for you                   

NVH - you're right it will be quiet without Emma - boy can that girl talk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fingers - i'm not sure about a date,  i heard the food was good and thought it 
would be a good place to meet.  How does these things get arranged anyway?
Has there been a group meet up before do you know? 
We'll have to wait until you and emma come back from hols though! 

Emma     

Hi kate


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the girls have met up in Guildford previously. I believe everyone just agrees on a date/time/location and we go for it.... please wait till I am back from hols though!!! I would be happy with Claygate and as it's just off the A3 hopefully the others would find it easily accessible. What does everyone else think??


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning everyone 

Hope everyone is ok, sorry if I dont do many personals to begin with, it will take a bit of time to catch up and get to know you all.

Please dont all   at me, I know im only on day 3 of 2WW but this morning I did peestick and would you believe I got a very faint line (must be something wrong with peestick   ) surely you cant get positive on day 3   Now you're all going to think im  

Take care 

Beckers x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beckers - I've been doings tests also - Did you have a pregnyl injection recently? This contains HcG and can give a false positive - I didn't get that, but everyone is different!

I'm still here - waiting for a client - argh, sometimes being self emplyed is a pain in the  

Hello again hatster - welcome back to the board 

Claygate is about 50 mins from me, I live in Fleet, (as does Nibbles and Bendy).

Bendy - where are you?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beckers - wildcat is right, the pregnyl contains HCG and i stays in your system for a few
days.  It might be what is causing the faint positive.....sorry hun

Wildcat - hmmm 50 mins is a bit long.  I, cheesy and budgie have to travel from berkshire, so i guess
we need to find somewhere that suits everyone.  

Fingers - we will definately be waiting til you come back hun.  Maybe we can make it an early xmas
get together...


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

wildcat- I cant remember exactly when I had pregnyl but it must have been a week ago  

Hi Hatster - I only joined yesterday so I am new here too. Good luck with your cycle.


Beckers x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Beckers What are you like testing on day 3 now that is naughty!!!  Hope it stays positive for you though

Wildcat so if you have been testing are you going to let on what results you are getting.

Fingers I am the traditional protocol so hoping af arrives in time that I can fit everything in before Christmas as my cycles are not the best as I have PCOS so they are somewhat all over the place and unfortunatly I have the weight issue because of it too.

Boy is is quieter withut Emma today though


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls! 

I text my accupuncturist this morning and have just got back from her house, bless her she treated me before she went to clinic on her morning off! and she didnt charge me! what a lovely lady she is! 

I think its going to be quiet without 'Little Miss Chatterbox today'!  I bet her DF is so relieved when she falls asleep at night!  

LOVE YOU REALLY EMMA xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been testing most days as I had a load of tests I bought on ebay - so I figured I may as well use them!  so far only negative results but I know it's way too early.

Beckers - how much pregnyl did you inject? was it a 10,000 ml shot? I heard that for every 1000 it takes a day to leave your system.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Beckers

I had pregnl and it stays in your system for max 10 days "apparently".   I tested two days early well actually 4pm on the Wednesday and due to test the Friday morning so about a day and a half early, bought them for the Friday but couldnt resist so did one in the loo at work  

Loadsa luck    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beckers you would have had the pregnyl 36 hours before egg collection. It then stays in your body for up to a week per injection. I also had pregnyl instead of cyclogest during the 2ww and tested +ve early but was told by woking not to trust it as it was likely to be the pregnyl at that stage. Stope testing and wait til nearer yur test date your naughty girl!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma is definatley gonna kill us when she see's what YOU lot have been writing        

Wildcat - hope that hpt turns into a      over the next few days!

Gill - thats really nice of your acu women, hope it does the trick!    

Kate - hope af doesn't muck you about, think we are all hoping to get on tx in before xmas!

Hi cheesy...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi NVH, Whats your name, feel daft saying NVH  

Hatster - hello welcome to the thread, its a good one   

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

You are all such busy bees with your chatting, taken ages to catch up.

Minow, sorry you have had to abandon this cycle, hope that you can get started again really soon.

Gill, keep smiling hun, sorry things are stressful for you.

Wildcat, nearly there, bet you are getting really excited, only a few days to go, i think that you are really strong as the whole time that you have been on this 2ww you have advised people on their tx and not once asked advise on yours (brave girl)

Everyone else, hope that you are all well, all this talk of holidays, i want one although i have just had one, really feel the need for another, its all baby talk at work as one of my managers is pg and the other is trying, so as you can imagine it gets abit much to have to listen to all day. Although they do know that i am having IVF and are very supportive.

Well house work is calling but just can not get motivated, maybe i should just sit here and chat all day 

Luv Myra xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat - My tests are from ebay too. Ive got 20 of them   I had a 10,000 ml shot of pregnyl and going by what Charlies-mum says I must have taken it last wednesday so it is just over a week. I dont know if it is the pregnyl or not but i'll probally keep testing. What stage did you do your first test?

Beckers x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah Myra dont do any housework! Go on dare ya


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - you started it !!!   

Hatster - I'm off to Antigua and can't blooming wait!! Work is a nightmare at the moment. My boss is now out for the afternoon and I should be doing some wokr but can't tear myself away from FF!! This is my last holiday for the year so for tx will have to take sick leave but never mind !!!

Beckers/Wildcat - think I would have to wait until the proper date to test otherwise I would drive myself and everybody else mad!! Mind you that's before I have tx so maybe I'll change my mind once I get to 2 ww!!

Ktx - You and seem to be similar with the PCOS, weight issue and you live nearest me too.. I work in Shepperton... 

Cheesy - blimey I definitely couldn't test at work - I'd either be too blooming happy and not able to resist blurting it out or too sad and not able to stop the tears.... 

Myra - stay and chat - it'll make me feel less guilty about doing no work!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesyb - how can you feel daft calling me NVH with a screen name of cheesyb !!  
oh hope thats not your real name    If i tell you i will have to kill ya!

Myra - house work sucks! 

Off to lunch now - catch you girls later....

Natasha


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Natasha, I think I should have already remembered that from before I remember now   sorry  

Myra - leave the housework love, always a rainy day  

xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi....Emma are you still talking to me ........  
So everyones coming round to mine for chicken , rice and peas...thats fine...i wont be there though   
xxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just to report i have not done any house work


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just read through todays pages......you guys chat soo much....too much for anyone who isn't at a computer throughtout that day!  Takes me so long each evening to catch up!

I did write how my follow up went but i don't think anyone saw it as no one commented on it  

Wildcat - i have everything crossed for you, really hope that all your dreams come true in a few days time

Jealous of the ladies jetting off on hol- we were off to Barbados but that has been postponed until this TX is over.....  Cant wait to get away and lie on the beach drinking rum punch...................

Gil- try not to worry about the small bleed, think positive and stay string, this is going to work 
Going to woking today for my implications and as soon as my af comes, i will start on cycle day 21 for my little frosties!  Fingerscorossed it works this time as im fed up with it all.

Have lost loads of weight now too which I'm chuffed about.........over 2 stone....shocking that i had that much too loose in the first place. Still hoping to loose another 2  

Theres so many of us now, isnt there!

Love to you all.

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, we will just help ourselves, promise to wash up after


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thankyou girls for all your positive   hoping that the follies keep growing......
Is anyone there this week....the lady who does the scans...can't remember her name has the worst black eye ever....she got  with a cricket bat....it looks awful.
Hi *HATSER* - glad you have joined the mad woking gang.
*Tash (NVH)* - would be great for us all to meet up....let us know where and when
*MYRA * - when you have finished your housework...can you come and do mine  
*GILL* -  thinking of you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy, really pleased that you are going to get started again, i know what you mean about the catching up, takes so long as i also do not have access to pc at work, there are loads of lovely woking ladies now, although i have never had a consultation yet, but still class myself as a woking girl


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, i have decided i am on strike for the day


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra.......


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Have to go now as all the teachers will be coming into the staffroom in a mo.....have a great day.
 to you all
xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, dh always laughs when he comes home from work when its my day off, i am usually still in my pjs and no work done, watching to much daytime rubbish on tv


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See you later Ali xxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ali, loadsa     for the follies to do their "thang" KEEP GROWING FOLLIES  

Bendy - hello love, nice to hear from you as always, 2 stone    you looked a slim as anything in the picture before, 2 stone from where   I should give you some of mine  


xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fingers very close then Shepperton to Staines, my hubby is from Shepperton lived there all his life til he met me.

What do you do to work in Shepperton, as its such a sleepy small village.....lol

Bendy glad to hear you are back, we could be cycle buddies again

ktx

Natasha I would have to say you chat pretty much as much as Emma


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome back Bendy, 2 stone Blimey youve done well you clever old thing! Glad your back on the go, we kept asking where you were??  

I know what you mean about being fed up with all this IF lark I bore myself with it sometimes 

Whos watching that programm "I smack and Im proud" tonight?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh havent heard of that program is it meant to begood when and what channel is it on


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

9pm IVT1, I'll have a look but most open for debate in saying I agree with smacking children in a controlled environment and of course common sense being used but it is a VERY debatable subject as some always abuse their rights as parents, can see +'s on both sides  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I honestly think that if you disapline your children from a young age and they understand the difference between right and wrong then they shouldn't need smacking but then if they push and push then a sharp slap on the back of the legs wont do any harm, I am a huge fan of supernanny though I think she has some great systems


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

its looks very good ! I agree cheesy I feel that if it is reactionary to bad behaviour then its out of order! but as a last resort, I would hope that our little Angels would never be naughty though!

I have to say I love children with a bit of cheeky spirit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - me chatty! nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo way!   
I agree with your slapping rule! 

Cheesy - whats your name then  spill the beans?

Hi Bendy - wow 2 stone! I am on my first week of dieting! Just had lunch but still hungry!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Theresa    Irish Catholic parents


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fair play to ya!      nothing wrong with that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

So who else's real names do we not know?

Fingersarecrossed??
Minnow??
Wildcat??
Mr Wildcat??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had guessed that one LOL


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Come on tell us ....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I reckon Emma74 is Emma  
and ktx is Kate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Really! you're a bright spark! i'd never have guessed emma's









Be careful - you're in danger of being called a  to


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

natasha/NVh and theresa/cheesyb -     

I only agree with slapping as a last resort, negotiation and naughty steps work best!! Threatened to put my boss on naughty step yesterday coz he bu**ered something up while I was off sick  

Ktx - work for a travel agency in Shepperton - it's not that sleepy. Just walked down high st in sunshine and there were loads of people around (at least 4)!!!  

Ali - thanks for inviting us - shame you won't be there but we'll have a good time anyway  

Bendy - well done on 2 stone - how did you do it

My real name is Fingers!! Not really I'm Kerry - very pleased to meet you all


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheesy - what part of Ireland are your parents from? My DD's father is from Dungarvan, Waterford. Weve split up now but he takes DD there 3 times a year on hols.

Beckers x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beckers, my mum is from Waterford and my dad is from Cork, I know Dungarvan well   Didnt know you already had a DD


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Kerry I have probably seen you around then as I am always in Shepperton High Street

Becker what is your real name?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lots of Irish people around here!! I'm not one despite the Irish name!!! Love Dublin (only place I've been in Ireland!!)

Kate - are you that one that hangs around on the corner?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He He No


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am always diving into Shepperton as easy park and plenty of everyday shops and banks, dont think I have been in the travel agents though


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes I have a 6 year old daughter (naturally) from previous relationship. Ive been to Dungarvan a few times with ex, it's really lovely there. My Mothers parents are from monaghan so last year we visited relatives there too.

Beckers x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I had my sten do in dublin!  for those who don't know what sten do is, its a joint stag and
hen do!  me and dh couldn't bare to be away from each other and all our friends came and it was
fab.
Also flown into waterford, been to cork and have friends who live in Cobh...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't actually work in travel agent part and most people don't really know that the agency is there despite the fact it has been in Shepperton for 60 odd years!! Maybe we'll have to meet for a decaff latte one lunchtime!!! 

Only joking about the woman on the corner !!!

Natasha - How lovely that you and DH can't be parted - don't think I'd want my DH to have been there on my hen night!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Cobh is lovely, thats where the Titanic had its last stop isnt it??


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice thought cheesy!!!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Isnt Cobh an Island? - I think I remember driving past the signs for it.

Beckers x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Beckers - yes Cobh is situated on an island - only know that coz i looked it up!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

or is it Cove, definately where Titanic was cause they have a monument there with statues of the irish immigrants looking out to see  

I'll have to google it now


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Wildcat = Elly
MrWildcat = Chris

The Titanic stopped at Cove I think it's safe to assume that's not the village that's five miles from us in Hampshire .. unless the Titanic lost it's way early on and ended up in Southern England somewhere ...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Chris       I used to live in Cove and the Titanic never stopped there while I lived there!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fingers - I mean kerry, you naught girl   hope you didn't get up to any


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's just say it involved Elvis, Hula Skirts, dodgy headgear, plenty of alcohol and a man with a carnation in his buttonhole!!!!!!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

I just found out that titanic made last stop off the coast of queensland, Ireland (never even heard of it )


Beckers x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fingers - You'll have to save that story for when we meet


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Im off to tidy up a bit  before I do school run. See you all tomorrow


Take care

Beckers x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't tell the full story!! Its classified information!!

Bye Beckers see you tomorrow....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fingers Ive just been dozing off in the lovely sunshine and popped on here to see what you had been chatting about and slightly dopeyly read "...and a man with a carnation in his buthole!"   

See ya later Beckers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

No definitely his buttonhole - gill you have a dirty mind - hope you won't corrupt the innocent minds of your godcats!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fingers surely any animal that can wash its own butthole with its tongue is already corrupt


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Like the smiley Gill


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

What are trying to day about my surrogate children!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry no offense meant, do I still keep my honoury position?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm confused - whats going on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

is there anybody there


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blimey you lot can gossip - and Emma isn't even here


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OK Gill you can keep your position - we forgive you!! Blimey how many pages are we up to!!! and as Charlies mum says, Emma is not even here!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma's ears must be burning


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm pooping myself. We have the first of our major structure scans tomorrow - the first time they will take a look at beanies brain and I am absolutely [email protected] myself in case history repeats itself. Am so far on my secondbox of ritz crackers (I eat when I'm nervous - hence not being very slim  ) and am getting a abit sick of phiadelphia...

Anyone else up to anything 'exciting' tomorrow?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH: Is there anybody there .... post once for YES and twice for NO ...

wildcat's busy today so I can't harass her over Instant Messenger (I liked it so much better when I worked from home) and now it's gone quiet on here ... so I'll type to myself for a bit.

(Random rambling follows - feel free to ignore!)

I don't think wildcat has done her daily wee on a stick today so no news yet on what the earliest a +ve is, to be honest if she could it every five minutes she would  We've convinced ourselves we're going to have twins so they'd better bloomin well start showing up soon!!!! Speaking as the only DH round here (where is Mr Budgie?) the whole 2WW thing is frustrating beyond any description. Being at work all day means I don't get to know about all the twinges and pains and I can't force wildcat to sit down when she gets tired. Still, I suppose I don't have to go through the physical stuff and the injections. Actually, thinking about it that makes it harder as I think of a lot of us guys can't 100% understand EXACTLY what our partners are going through.

Still, that aside, there's nothing makes me grin more then seeing wildcat patting her tummy with that little smile that says everything is OK and in a few days we'll finally have our confirmation 

(End of Random Rambling)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Awwwh Mr W - if  thoughts gave us +ve HPTs you and mrsW would have 50 children by now 
Ramble way hun!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs - loadsa luck for tomorrow honey, I can understand from last experiences why you must be so worried and anxious, I am sure all will be fine but will be thinking of you  

What time is it?

  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Our appointment is at 10am at St Georges in Tooting. We are very lucky that we will be seeing the senior fetal medicine consultant (only the best)  but because it is the fetal medicine dept for the whole of surrey they do get emergency referals (we've been one with Charlie  ) so I'll be very surprised if we actually get seen at 10.

Have to admit I'm very nervous of going back to the same hospital, same ward and probably same rooms as our son died in. Haven't been there for nearly 3 years yet I can still describe the pattern of the ceiling tiles and smell in the cafe......

Aaaggghhhhhh - someone stop me I'm going bananas sitting here in the wreck of our house


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck debs     it must be hard after last time but this is a new bubba now, new start
so please stay   

MrW - ahhhhh you'll make us all start


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Debs my heart goes out to you both  try and stay focused you have a precious new life in your tum and charlie will be smiling down on you! Good luck for tommorrow we will all be sending you         

Cant wait to hear your good news tommorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you lot  

Natasha   your the main culprit   

Deb-Good luck for tomorrow   im sure everything will be fine 

Mrw-So sweet honey   you are a great support to your wife so i think your doing enough

Gill- i will let you off for the comments as your on the 2ww  

Kate-Thanks honey for making the comment that natasha was as bad  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What do you mean ME............ no way man!!!! It has been quieter than usual though! and kate can talk for england too!    

I'm getting victimised here!    

Good to have you back though emma


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - We'll all be thinking of you tomorrow - I'm sure everything will be fine    

Emma- Welcome back!! I think we kept the chat going while you were away!!!  

MrW - bless you - what a lovely supportive DH you are - you both deserve the best!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Victimised  yeah right


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I want those smileys   where did you get them from  

Wheres bendy...BENDY HAVE YOU GONE


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im still here.just got back from Woking actually


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Only cause its you emma http://www.thesmilies.com/

Am off home now for a bbq at friends house to enjoy the last of this nice weather!

Happy  everyone

LoL


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Deb x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-what drugs did you get 

Hi miche 

Natasha-Have a lovely bbq, make sure everythings properly cooked now wont you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I just got my burselin (spelling) and the needles and bits. Will collect the tablets when I go for my baseline scan.  

Signed cnsent forms and just went through the procedure......Im allowed two back in...not sure if anyone read my post about the follow up so just thought i'd mention it again!!!!  Yea 2!!

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Guys, 

Natasha I am not as bad Mrs I am self employed so dont get as much time on here      Its ok only joking.....

Deb, good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you at 10am race back and lt us know how you get on.

Bendy great that you are back from implications are you on the same dose as last time or different because didnt you get OHSS, Are you doing a fresh cycle or using your frosties, good luck hunny.

Well I am getting a bit excited as have some really strong cramps at the moment so hopefully AF is going to be realistic this time its cd 26 today so a 28/30 cycle will be absolutley brilliant.

What is everyone up to tonight?

Ktx

Bendy can you remind us about the follow up as I seem to of missed it, its good they are allowing you two back being under 30 well done mrs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I  Did read your last post honey, and i did reply honest  

Thats good that your starting again so quick, when is your a/f due or did they count the Bfn a/f as the one  also saw you were having two well done honey  

Kate-Here is an a/f dance


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hiya Emma, how did your cats get on at the dentist


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right am not happy   DH has just texted me to say he will be late home. He knows that I am nervous about tomorrow and promised to be here to stop me going bananas. So glad I didn't do the washing up or ironing now. He can [email protected]@dy well do it as punishment when he gets here!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good for you Debs, make him take you out for a nice meal too....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Basically he just said that my embie died thats why I started to bleed as my body wasnt sending out any hormones to keep my af away.  Wasnt anything to do with the pesssaries etc.

Im doing a FET - same dose as before for down reggng and as they arent stimming me its all really straight forward. 

im allowed two back in and they will thaw them in pairs. So if both are good to use, both will be put back.  if only 1 survives, we wontbother  thaw the other 2, we'll just have 1 back in as im worried that both could thaw well and we will have 3 good ones and then one will go to waste.

Cant wait to get started.  Did see that the last date for d/regging is the 11th Nov because of Christmas.....Really want my af to turn up as i want all the worry gone for xmas!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nope I might throw the home-made lasagne at him though - see how he like that......

(I'm not really evil bitter and twisted - honest)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Anyone want to join me in Chat for half an hour?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

AF due any day......had to have an AF before starting again.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-They were fine thanks honey  henrys face was swollen on one side though and he couldnt get comfortable that night at all, but it has gone down now and i bought him lots of soft food until he is eating his biccies again  £345 for the both 

How are you honey 

Deb-Have a nice long soak in the bath and chill with candles....enjoy the peace i would  

Bendy-Thats good honey, i will probably be a couple of weeks behind you...i hope   yeah you should be fine honey as long as your a/f comes in the next 3 weeks you will be fine


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

_ Sending AF to you you Bendy!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How lovely....we'll be pregnant together!!
Wildcat- primarlk opens in Camberley tomo!!  Are you as excited as me......not that i have bought anything apart from socks from primark...but im excited as there could be something yummy waiting for me !!!!
Got to go back to work for a meeting .......rubbish, i think i will fall asleep!
Chat tomo
Love to you all.

B.x


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ouch, that was expensive but they're worth it aren't they?  Little loves.

I'm good thanks, got a few tummy pains today, hope that doesn't mean anything bad.  Got my 12 week scan at Frimley next Tuesday so looking forward to that but also very nervous.

I can't believe how much you lot write, takes me ages to catch up because I can't always log on, all good stuff though.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck for Tuesday Miche! 

I fly to toulouse (assuming I get the ok tomorrow) on Monday so I won't be around much next week


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Charlies Mum - I'd join you but just about to drive home... 

Will catch up with you lot later!!!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bendy, you have made my day about Primark, can't wait to have a look.  I've only been to the one in Hammersmith and the clothes are all over the place usually, so let's hope Camberley is better!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Bendy love you  

Miche-Im sure its babies moving up or something like that the scanner lady at frimley was lovely Irish and i was crying at my 6 week scan as usual and she gave me pics but told me to hide them as she wasnt allowed i kissed and hugged her  Get an earlier scan if your worried 

Its not me thats doing all the chatting...honest..its NVH!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well hello Emma I didnt say anything bad ill have you know it was the others, sorry were you saying something?









Deb yeah you tell him!  

Bendy I bet your glad you can have 2 back, why did Mr R relent?  its nice to see you back again you have been missed my love!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ah ha - my vicous text to DH worked. He's on his way home!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go Girl,

Sorry would love to chat but I have to get an application processed for a client


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have to go and sort tea now for DH & SS, another evening of man talk and dad v son arguments yipee!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice evening all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Night Night xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sleep tight all! Hope the bed bugs don't bite


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow sticks her nose round the door (before heading out for lovely diner with Mum and Dad ....Dad's treat!   )
What's wrong with the name Minow? Only one n so not a fish! If you don't think it's my real name then you'll just have to guess....it's top secret I'm afraid!  
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening ladies - gossiping as usual !!

Bendy - that's great news about Primark we must go on a spree - I went to the one in Woking the other day and bought a fantastic pair of trousers that will be perfect for pregnancy for £3!!!! I wish I could have got 2 pairs - plus they have some nice jumpers in for £6 at the moment - bargain. Perhaps us Fleet/Aldershot girlies shoudl arrange a trip I do love shopping!

Oh and great news about 2 embies too! you will get your BFP

Debs - good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking about you - I'm sure all will be well this time though.   

I did a pee stick again today - I 'think' I got a very faint line! I'm not sure so I'll have to do another tomorrow   

I'm off for tea now, sorry if I missed anyone but after 6 pages of catching up my brain hurts tonight - I'll prob be back later though


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat/MrW - sounds very promising - hope that nice strong morning wee will give you a nice strong +ve tomorrow - keep us updated......    

Myra - have a lovely meal with parents

Deb - good luck tomorrow - forgive DH - you know you want to  

Stillllllll waiting for AF ....aaaaaaarrrrgggghhhh!!! Not even a niggle, got back ache but that's because I need to buy a new bed but am holding onto money for tx!!! PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssseeeeeeeee arrive soon AF


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris aka Mr and mrs W -looking very  ......you must be getting excited
Deb - will be thinking of you tomorrow...hope all goes well...hope you have been gentle with DH 
Emma - how are my godcats.....what an expensive visit to the vets
Bendy - they have a really good Primark in Kingston....but you should know that it is not called Primark it is now known as Primarni or Primarche..  .....hope AF arrives soon
Minow - hope you had a scrummy dinner
Tash - any signs of AF yet....i see you have been picking on Emma again....naughty girl 
Did Fingerscrossed reveal her true identity 
xxx hi to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

AliPali - yes I revealed my identity!!! I'm Kerry!! Primark rule !! Although having said that none of there clothes ever fit me properly - I think I've got a funny shape body !!! 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Kerry, just spent 5 mins making a really cool AF dance for the girls in need and I accidentally deleted it ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oooooohh nnoooooo - I need the AF dance - where abouts are you Ali? I'm near Kingston too (Hersham)


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]






































































[/fly]

An AF dance for all you girls in need xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope that helps....i live in Whitton about 5 mins from Twickenham Rugby ground


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to have a b/f in Whitton - before I was married of course!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Only lived here for 10 years...grew up in Addlestone


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am off to have a bath now so will catch up with all the gossip tomorrow... am sure Emma will be on form and Tash as well....don't want ot leave her out.
night night...sweet dreams


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Dolly mixtures   loving the pic   good luck for tomorrows scan honey im sure everything is doing what it should   

Wildcat-Ohhhhh how exciting


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat..........Im so excited........  let us know asap...i will be waiting all day to gethome from work at 4 to check.  Loads of luck to you and Mr wildcat.xx

B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Yeah i did pooh the bed and have been in the office since 8am  
But last day at work and loads to do 

Wildcat-Any news  

Bendy-Its good to have you back little sis  

Hi to everyone else

Good luck to Ali and anyone else having scans etc today   

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Wildcat - how exciting, cant wait to hear    

Fingers - hope the old   arrives soon   

Deb - good luck for the scan honey    

Miche - good luck for the 12 week scan, I know its nerve wrecking cause of what they check but the difference you'll see is amazing   good luck honey    

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s anyone watch that "I smack and I am proud" in the end? That lady who was brought up in singapore is a nutter altho I felt a little sorry for her, I had to laugh when she smacked the boy with a fish slice.. sorry thought it was funny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Yeah i saw it   and the man who kept smacking in the little boy...he was rather heavy handed i thought  if that was my d/f i would of punched his lights out


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope I don't offend anyone now   - but I just can't understand why parents feel the need to smack their children? Fair enough if the kid is about to put their hand on a hot hob or something... but to actively seek them up to give them a good whipping  
Smacking has been banned in Sweden since 1978...it's not even on my radar!

I almost got into a heated argument about this with my MIL while I was in Ireland as she is very pro-smacking, but I let it drop cos it would have got ugly


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-My friend is Norwegian and i remember as a child she said that smacking was banned there too which i thought was great  
I totally agree with you, i think as long as you teach the right from wrong at an early age you shouldnt need to smack....just put them on the naughty step


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Super Nanny too


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all 

I'm with you nibbles, my bro smacks his and its had no effect on his youngest who says after a good whallop 'that didn't hurt' so sometimes he gets a harder one but where will it end? and I think its made him (my nephew) a bit sarcastic and resentful slightly he's only nine   but saying that his older bro is a darling at 14 and with full humour intact and doesn't seem to of affected him . . .maybe I don't see the whole picture though . .

good luck with the scan deb, miche and anyone else going 
picking up schedule this afternoon


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmm I suppose I am pro smacking in the sense that a few warnings and they dont listen, I think a light smack on the bottom is ok and I certainly dont agree with the verbal abuse that some put with it, but I appreciate its an each to their own opinion situation, I got smacked and it never did me any harm, infact, I never did what I shouldnt have done again and never really mis-behaved either  

Some kids just dont listen to a stern voice and its sad that some parents really have no where to turn and dont know what to do with mis-behaving children   

A very debatable subject


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Ohhhh how exciting not long till you start now   

Cheesy-See i agree with you too    a light smack is fine once you have given them warnings....but i was beaten as a child by my step father so any sort of hitting scares me


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - have you peed on a stick yet - don't keep us waiting!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah thats what im waiting for too.....i think she likes keeping us on edge biting our nails


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just popped in to see if any news from Wildcat? But it appears not!
Am I the only mystery one on here now....I told you Minow really is my name!  
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls eagerly waiting to hear if the wildcats line is pinker!!!

Glad to see Nibbles and Bendy are back regulary you have been missed.

Doesn't monkeylove start DRegging today  We havent heard from her for ages?? or I am mixing up my threads 

I didnt watch the smacking program last night as I watched Wire in the Blood that I had taped from Wednesday night, that is a great program, did anyone else see it.

Debs I know you have got the greys anatomy dvds are they any good as I was thinking about getting series one on DVD to watch during my 2WW as everytime I see the program being advertised on sky I keep thinking I should watch that it looks good but I am not sure if I am saying that because the program looks good or if its because I like the snow patrol track that is being played during the trailer??

Hi to everyone else Natasha, Theresa, Helena, Kerry, Emma, Gill, Minow, Beckers, Miche, Alisha, Hatster and I am bound to have forgotton someone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah Emma, sorry to hear that, hope you gave him a good right hook back at some point  

My dad beat me but not as bad as my 3 brothers or my mum but I witnessed it all     BUT I know I am not the same person infact 100% the opposite, hence, I am more much more cautious as to when and where and WHY i would ever use it

Wildcat - suspense is kiiling us honey     

love to all
cheesybxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I reckon Minow's real name is really embarrising something like Fred   and she is too embarresed to say


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW what bad spelling /typing i have this morning


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

have to go now but will pop back later for wildcats update. .  .
minow how are you? actually I'm not alisha either ! ho ho
hi Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

or Rod (as in fishing rod................ minow's) get my wave lenght . ............ maybe not


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate and Minow

Nope were still waiting    where is she  

Oh yeah the name thing Minow tell us your name is it Maureen 

Bendybird is Lily how lovely  

Cheesy     very good


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What's wrong with Minow as a name and I told you.....only 1 n so not a fish!!!!!!!!!!

I'm doing ok this morning. Just clinging on to the hope we can start a flare protocol soon (although dh is now worried it will clash with an important deadline at work for him so there could be a few words said when we know exactly when we can start....all reliant on when af turns up, hopefully sometime towards the end of the month.

Time for breakfast I think....I'll keep popping in to see if any news from Wildcat though.
lol
Minow x

ps, I told you that if you don't believe Minow really is my name you'll just have to keep guessing - I'm not ready to reveal my identity!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-What is your name then   why do you call yourself Alisha?? is it Agatha


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice one Cheesy  

Alisha now you are causing problems mrs   how very confusing!!! Saying that though I used to Casey as my online name all the time as my maiden name initials were KC but I can't work out Alisha I reckon your name is Alison Hammond or something like that??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alison Hammond


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - sorry to keep you all waiting!  I was busy catching up on eastenders! (while having breakfast).

Well I did another pee stick this morning and it was about the same, a very very faint line - I'm not sure if I'm willing it to be a line or if it's there but I compared it to a couple of the others I've done before and there weren't any lines on them! (yes I washed my hands!).

It's hard to get a first morning wee cos I have been up in the night at least 2-3 times EVERY night since the pregnyl shot so it's not a s strong as it should be anyway.

I hate this waiting, I hate not knowing and I hate feeling so nervous.

May I scream now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

How exciting Wildcat


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcats a line is a line!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Wooohoooo sounds good to me honey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Wildcat my love it is so tough isn't it but you are so nearly there now.    
I have always found that my af arrives exactly 2 weeks after ovulation so that is 2 days before they set the test day as it is 2 weeks after ec. If that's the case with you then as long as af doesn't arrive today I would say things are looking good!   

Hang in there girl!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-When you get up in the early hours try it then, try and hold it until 3am or so then do it then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you got time today to do some retail therapy? I'm sure it will help. How about some new shoes?!
Shhhhh....don't tell Mr W I said that !
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - perhaps I will try that - part of me is saying - no more tests until monday now - the other part of me wants to do one every time i pee!  This is the hardest thing ever.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You see - think shoes! You need to take your mind off it
SHOES SHOES SHOES SHOES SHOES SHOES SHOES SHOES    
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know hun but its all looking good and you will get pg this time im sure, just keep testing ever morning and maybe use the clinic one tomorrow as that was really strong for me and i tested 2 days early


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL - I love shoes - I have my dad coming up to see me today - he's going to the airport later and I'm giving him a lift but he's going to take me out to lunch later which will be nice.  I wonder if I could pursuede him to go via the shoe shop! lol


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I must get some work done now I cant believe it is 10.13 and I have only sent 2 emails   I will come back in about 1/2 hour and I bet there will still be 2 pages to catch up on. We must be due a new thread now mustn't we

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate   sorry honey are we keeping you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wheres Natasha for once she is


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I wonder if we will make it to 50 pages!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oops - I guess we did!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeap we have


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure your Dad will be happy to do a bit of shoe shopping....it's in a good cause!
Work? WHat's that?
Mind you I'm still here in my gym clothes so I guess I aught to go shower...why is it always me that's the smelly one?
By the way I spoke to them about the exercise when I was there the other day and they said it is fine to continue right through if you feel up to it. It helps pump oxegenated (spelling?) blood round the body including to those bits that need it so actually better to exercise than not. But only if you feel you want to. I was worried that might have caused our problems but they said definately not. (they did say not to loose any more weight though!)

lol
Minow x


----------



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Sorry for barging in, but just wanted to say  to *Emma, Wildcat & Ktx*. I'm still thinking of you. Hang in there Wildcat! You'll know soon enough. I did a test 4 days early and got a very faint positive, so just hang on to that!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi D/r thanks honey how are you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Desert Rose - thanks honey - that has helped - I'm going a bit   today.  How is your pregnancy going so far? I hope all is well


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat - how exciting, as far as I know a line is a line and it can only be a good thing!!!!! Wooohoo!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I have to go now - my dad is here! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Back from holiday now   - we had a lovely time, lots of sun, wine and delicious french food so the diet and healthy living definitely starts today. As do the dregs! I can't quite believe I am starting them again this evening - I better make sure I don't forget...

Hope everyone is well - busy day workwise today so no time to read through the last week's posts but hopefully will pick up the news bit by bit. It sounds like fab news for Wildcat though with that faint line - hurrah!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice lunch 

Monkey  nice to have you back, good luck tonight


----------



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

I'm doing OK. Symptoms were a nightmare for a couple of weeks - was stuffing my face all the time which sounds good, but was actually horrible, and I was exhausted, but couldn't sleep.

Yes *Wildcat*, *Nibbles * is right- a line is a line, although HCG can be picked up from the injection you had it is only detectable for up to 16 days after the injection. After that it's from the HCG you're making yourself! So you must be round about 16 days from that injection now. Stay positive. Maybe you've just got one beanie and that's why it's faint. Even when I did my official pg test on the right day it was still faint. It's so difficult I know as you don't want to get too excited, plus the wait for the first scan is almost as long and painful as the 2ww. I think this is the start of motherhood,as mothers always say they never stop worrying! No wonder my mother is totally bonkers!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Desert Thanks for popping in nice to hear things are going so well for you, when is your due date? How very exciting hopefully we will all be joining you shortly with matching BFP's.

Wow you guys have been fairly quite over the last hour, not too much for me to catch up with, but at least I got lots of work done back for me see you in a bit

Welcome back Monkey, I mentioned you earlier today as I thought you were due to start DR today.

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where is everyone


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, thanks for remembering KT. I was pretty lucky last time with the dregs as didn't have any side effects (well, no worse that usual pmt which dh would probably say is pretty bad anyway! )). 5 weeks today until my embies get put back (fingers crossed v tightly!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Nvh must of come down with food poisoning   from the BBQ ,

Wheres Gill hope she is ok and a/f hasnt shown up


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

about Natasha, getting your own back Emma   

Yeah Gill


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How freaky you were just asking about and here I am!

Yes the  has arrived in full force the b**ch! I had a few tears this morning when the postie arrived with the copy letter to my GP saying I had 2 viable embies transferred last Friday, Viable yeah right 

Another failure, another grand, another day of being sad   

why do I only make it half way through?

Sorry to be doom and gloom, its all resting on Wildcat and Beckers now NO PRESSURE GIRLS!

Love
Me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

POST DELETED


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry Gill, I really am, gosh she comes VERY early? I am so sorry honey, really I am


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

why oh why are fridays busy? want to spend day with fellow FF'ers - not working!!! 

Wildcat - listen to the advice you would give everyone else - a line is a line no matter how faint.... I'd say we should be congratulating you both!! 

Monkeylove - glad you had a lovely holiday. Good luck with d/regs ....

Desertrose - how are things? 

Gill - so sorry to hear AF has arrived for. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses.....         

Cheesy - sounds horrid but I am glad you are being kicked this morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Gill     so sorry honey, make sure you and d/h have some time together this weekend and get the old wine out   im really sorry im sorry i cant make it better for you honey but we all love you and are here if you need to talk or  

Cheesy-Thats good news, she must be over the shock of you falling down the stairs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I am so sorry to hear your news honey Maybe the clinic need to give you somemore hormones to help them stick, Have a pampering weekend and a drink or two or three and I hope your dreams come true really soon

Cheesy glad to hear your little girl is being feisty.....

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blown you some   Gill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ditto


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gill


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma, If everyone would like to blow me some bubbles that may cheer me up a bit...sob...sigh...huff...sniff....snivel   

poor poor me, do you think maybe I am milking it slightly??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Watch those bubbles go girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

*Gill* - So sorry hon that A/F has turned up and the timing of your letter really sucked. We all understand how disapointed you are feeling. In fact my heart breaks a bit with each BFN as we travel through the IVF journey with you and are gutted when it doesn't work. Sending you are your DH a great big hug  I have blown you some bubbles too!
*Deb * - Thinking of you this morning. Hopefully you are out of your appointment on the way home with some good news to tell us.
*Mr & Mrs W* - Everything is crossed for you. As the others say "a line is a line" so heres hoping it gets stronger over the next couple of days.
*Monkeylove* - Yeah you get to start D/R today. I am just a few days behind you as I start on Monday.
*Hatster* - Welcome back to our thread.
*Bendy* - Glad your meeting went well and you are all set for starting again soon. 
*Miche * - Good luck for your scan next week. We will be thinking of you.
*Alisha * - Once you get that plan in your hand today, it won't be long till you start again as well. It is exciting.

Must get on with some work. I am out for lunch today as one of the girls is leaving so have a few things I need to do.

Hello to everyone else.

Jules xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Gill

So sorry to hear about af turning up   - same thing happened to me with the letter turning up on the day af started. Make sure that you and dh take care of each other this weekend and make sure you have an enormous glass of wine.

xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Gill - I am so sorry to hear about AF I was so hoping that this would work for all three of us. Im really gutted for you    

Where do you all get your fabulous smilies from, there fantastic!

Beckers x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

from me and your godcats


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I've blown you some bubbles Gill


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

so sorry gill


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

Managed to get back on internet sooner than BT estimated which is great.  Hope you don't mind that I got DH to put a message on for me.  I didn't want you to all think that I didn't care how you were all getting on.  Hope you are all fine.  

I will go through and see how you are all getting on.  Lots to catch up with though.  We had a look at the messages on tuesday night via dh mobile.  It was very slow and took ages but I wanted to check that Cheesy was ok after her fall.

Things aren't great here and the moment.  Been having lots of problems communicating with the doctors surgery again - long story.........

AF still not here.  May have to abandon which I can't stand the thought of.  Off to Woking.  So will be back on later to read through the posts and catch up.

Lots of love to you all.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budge-We missed you and ofcourse we dont mind Mr Budgie posting he can keep Mr Wildcat company  
Let us know how you get on with Woking...would you like an A/f dance


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for thinking of me Budgie, nice to see you back  

Gill, I have one of those pint wine glasses if you wanna borrow it honey  

Nice to hear from you again Jules, have a lovely lunch  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for your lovely kind words and bubbles, I love you all dearly! I knew my FF buddies would sort me out! 

Cheesy thanks for the large glass offer but I will be drinking straight from the bottle 

i just took some big fat yummy tiger prawns out of the freezer for tonight, we will eat drink and try to be merry!

Hope your all ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-What is that picture


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ahhh thats the spirit honey, we will all have to meet up soon and have a drink or 10


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ALisha - indeed what is it, a blown up dried wasps nest?   

Gill - good for you honey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah it looks like it


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oopppps didn't realise it could be seen!!   just mucking about with my piccys
its a huge wooden sculpture ball


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

They were mocking you Alisha!  

Did you make the huge wooden sculpture ball?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

no i didn't sculpture is not my thang!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

how exciting a huge wooden sculptured balls


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Alisha-What is your name then  why do you call yourself Alisha?? is it Agatha


  

no


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What is your name then come on tell


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Are huge wooden sculptured balls any good? Could this be the way forward for those dh/p who have probs?
By the way Gill, 299 was not a comfortable number so though I'd better make it 300. I had a glass of wine on Wednesday night I have to admit.
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think my DH can relate to that Cheesy his havent had any action for donks


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

KTx said:


> Alison Hammond


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have to admit I think i've forgotten how to!
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

cheers Minow wow 300 it was worth being a bit pathetic, DH is coming home to take me shopping after lunch I may apply the same tatic, it appears to work well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nor mine...since end of may    only because tx and he wont wear you know whats   then i got my Bfp and we were told not too and couldnt be bothered either   and now after erpc told to wait till nxt a/f in case of infection   we could use something but d/f wont   oh well im not fussed anyway 

Gill-Thats nice of d/h


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I tried to be pathetic but it didn't seem to help my count very much - must be coz you're loved so much!
Minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Honestly.. you lot ... if it's not shoes it's balls 

In light of Gill's news I don't want to come over all selfish - seems so unfair - don't lose hope Gill because it can and it WILL happen - but if I can take a second to get excited and I have to tell someone (haven't told my family about "the line" yet) : I might be a daddy soon!!

And in case wildcat reads the forum before I catch her, here's some info on faint lines : http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/pregnancy-tests/how-early-can-I-test.htm. If I understand it all correctly wildcat there's little doubt about it but when it finally stops raining I'll nip out to Boots and get the most sensitive test I can find, just so we can be sure!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh Minow and Im sure your loved tons too, we love you  

Emma end of May have you healed over?  only kidding matey I can totally understand with what youve been through i should imagine  is the last thing on your mind?

I have to admit a really meaningful hug means just as much to me if not more!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ooowwwhh! Mr W what a sweetie you are  

minow  

must be lunch time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually I have to admit I'm a bit scared to now. It's only been a few weeks but I kinda feel a bit daunted by it now. Poor dh is desperate, I even got into my pjs quick so he wouldn't see me naked to try and not encourage him last night. What's wrong with me? I feel quite tired too, I think if I'm honest I'm still pretty down about it all, maybe that's why.
Minow x

by the way Mr W you are lovely, blown you a few bubbles too. You will be such a cool daddy I'm sure.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Did someone mention lunch? 
What a good idea!
Minow x


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

My goodness, you lot can really chat.  Just logged on quickly at work and it's taken the last hour to skim thorough the posts, not even reading them properly. 

I got a BFN on Wednesday, only to be expected after AF turning up at the Weekend.  Got a follow up appointment with Mr R in a couple of weeks.  Hope he's got some suggestions on how we can make the embies stick.  Funny thing is, I'm feeling quite positive about everything.  Got upset for a few hours on Sunday after AF turned but I've bounced back pretty quickly.  Just thinking of the next step now.

Gill, so sorry to hear that AF has turned up  .  It's not fair that we haven't even managed to get to test day.  Good to see you're still hanging on in there Wildcat and Beckers.  

Minow - sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle.  Sounds as if the short protocol could be right for you.  My first IVF cycle four years ago failed coz none of the eggs fertilised.  I thought then that it would never work but DS came along after our next cycle with ICSI.  I know it's different to your situation but there are always different things they can try if it doesn't go according to plan.

Fingers and Ktx - I live in Shepperton.  Do you think it's something in the water.  Perhaps we should stop drinking it, stick to wine instead  .

Hello to everyone else.

Emerald (not my real name of course - you'll have to guess)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bless you Mr W  You will be a daddy its your turn   

Minow, I totally understand how you feel, I have almost felt relief the past 2 weeks that i dont have to feel guilty about kissing DH goodnight and turning over and have to reject his nudge nudgeing, I think half the problem is that after years of BMS, and all in sundry poking about your bits we just need a bit TLC rather than  

I know that it definately brings us closer together as a couple, it will come back when the hurt eases a bit im sure!

Gill xxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Minow - I don't think there's anything wrong with you at all ... it's easy to forget how stressful and mentally, physically and emotionally tiring it is to go through the whole IVF when you're in the middle of it - it never occured to me till recently when I had a minor health-related hiccup that I can only put down to the stress of the treatment (and I'm not talking about the unfortunate middle-of-the-night beer incident on Wednesday Mrs W ...)

Everyone approaches treatment in different ways and if it fails we deal with it uniquely, you probably just need a bit more time to sort everything out and things will return to normal. I can only speak for myself but I found the best way was just to cuddle my wife and be close to her - almost like sharing the experience rather then bottling everything up.

Ah well, enough of my sensitive and slightly maudlin side - anyone see the Colts vs the Giants last week ?   



Minow said:


> Actually I have to admit I'm a bit scared to now. It's only been a few weeks but I kinda feel a bit daunted by it now. Poor dh is desperate, I even got into my pjs quick so he wouldn't see me naked to try and not encourage him last night. What's wrong with me? I feel quite tired too, I think if I'm honest I'm still pretty down about it all, maybe that's why.
> Minow x
> 
> by the way Mr W you are lovely, blown you a few bubbles too. You will be such a cool daddy I'm sure.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gill thanks for that. I really do feel so guilty about it but as you say we get prodded and poked so much that it's not surprising really. DH is great about it but I can't help but feel guilty. Actually that's the story of my life - guilt, I do guilt very well!

Mr W - oh you are such a star! I'll tell Dh that you said he's just got to cuddle up to me (actually he does that very well anyway....if I could just remove his hands sometimes! if you know what I mean!   )

Minow x

oh and Emerald - I'm with you on the name front! Fun to see them guess!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I reckon Emeralds real name is Irish  related


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope, my mum's very English, dad's Italian.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Francesca??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the Italian for Emerald is Smeraldo.....am I getting close?!   
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

As my name on here is a made up word and as it was made up by my x husband I think it unlikely it will be of any help to any of you! 
Minow x


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope, not Smeraldo or Francesca.  My name's actually quite boring and nothing to do with Emerald.  Just chose it because I wanted Sapphire (my favourite gemstone) but someone already had it so thought of Emerald quickly.    Got to go now as people keep walking past my desk giving me funny looks - the joys of an open plan office. Will pop back on later.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for making the time pass girls (and Mr W). I think I can now safely say it is lunch time and go and eat something....goody!
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrw-Thats soooooo lovely of you going to boots bet my d/f wouldnt    good luck i know its going to be BFP!!! can feel it in my waters  

Emerald-Is it Sophia 

Minow-Just give us your name


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oi you lot what are you playing at!!! We give out the most intimate details of our lives but not first names!!! 

Emerald - I think you are called Gemma? Hey a Shepperton girlie.... I agree we must stick to the wine, the water is poor!!!!!

Minow - I think you are Gertrude


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr W - I've blown you some bubbles coz you're lovely!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

BTW - still no AF        what's going on!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gertrude   What even after the lovely dances me and wildcat did....your not ......PG ARE U!!!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahem - NO!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emerald

how about Emma, Sarah, Louise, Jane??
They are boring and plain?  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe some bubbles might help


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Minow I think your Ethal, fingers ummmmm Maggie I think!

Fingers thats my trick naughty


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi cheesy you cheeky cow    

Your lucky your pg otherwise


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

was waiting for a rise


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emerald how about theresa as that is quite Irish alll the harlots are called theresa i think in Ireland

Is that what it means cheesy your irish you should no


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I am Theresa and proud of being a wanna be harlot


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill im so sorry that your AF has arrived, its hard when it comes half way through as you feel a bit cheated that you didnt make it till test day, i k now that was how i felt.  Sending you lot of hugs and kisses.

Mr Wildcat, i live near tyou.....i might come and steal you away....you are such a sweetie....i could just stal boots in town for you   

Wildcat  its so going to be a positive!  I just know it    

Em, when are you having you implications?

On the whole sex issue, i feel its my job to tell you to do it MORE!!!! 

Love  to you all.x
Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I know you and d/p are always   but when you get over 30 it all changes  
Not sure yet honey have to wait for a/f to show her face  

Are you working today Bendy aka Lily


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

As per my previous email I headed out to Boots on Carnaby St and asked the nice lady what the most sensitive pregnancy testing kit they had was. She thought for a second then rummaged about and handed me a tube of Anusol !!!

So, I looked her straight in the face and said "I know kids can be a pain in the **** when they're older but I think that's a bit premature" and she never even cracked a smile ..

I know I'm a Yorkshireman living int' th' South but I'm staggered that anyone in London can mistake "pregnancy testing kit" for a phrase which means "severe itching around the bumhole" .... 

And even when I finally got my point across they didn't have anything useful ...

*gaaah!*


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all!

And you lot say that I can  You don't seem to have done too badly without me! 

Did anyone say red wine  That was
me last night after a few too many  I didn't make it into work this morning cause i was so ill. I even had to have a jacket
potato for lunch cause i needed the carbs to soak it all up!
On top of feeling like sh*te, af showed up this morning too!  so i guess I am on count down to de-regs now!

Fingers (kerry) - hope af shows up really soon        
can't remember who else is waiting now cause my head hurts!

Gill am so sorry that af showed in full, did you have a natural or medicated FET 

Wildcats - a line is a line! woohoo! hope it continues to get darker, how exciting  

Emma/cheesy - food poisoning  

Emma - did you get the smily website - cool hey 

Minow - i thought that was your real name 

I feel


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mr wildcat is that real or are you joking  

Oh god here she is miss chatter box

 serves you right for drinking, its been very quiet without you only got through a few pages while you been away


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Mr Wildcat - thats hilarious    
Natasha - so you took a self inflicted sicky then and us tax payers are working


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Worked till 1 and had time back form the meeting i went on last night which was a load of poo!  Going to go shopping now as i have a wedding tomo and i thought the weather would be nice so planned an outfit and now its raining i need something to wear!  Any excuse to shop!!

Got back ache!  Ouch!

Hopefully af weill be here soon.........we could be cycle bud's which i would LOVE!!
Wildcat are you pulling our p*ssers?
Kisses,

B,xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

[fly] I know Fingersarecrossed real name!![/fly]


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

MrW - what about ClearBlue, they're the most sensitive ones around according to Woking Nuffield?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy/emma - i might just have to  all over you two!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fingers ame is kerry 

Kate - you waiting for af too?

I need to do my ticker as I now have a date to start.....suddenly getting very scared at the the thought of tx again!  

Whats everyone up to at the weekend?  We are going to worcester!  chicken, rice and peas on sunday


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma/bendy - I'm totally serious .. maybe someone needs to have a word with the dear woman about where babies come from ..

Nibbles - We have just about every type of tester known to (wo)man, but they always say they detect at HcG levels of 25 or 50. I've heard there are some that activate at lower levels  (like 10+) just so we can get a definite "yes".

Maybe I'll get one of the ClearBLue digital ones that just says "PREGNANT" or "NOT PREGNANT" - there are no grey areas there ...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Poor old NVH!!!    Glad AF showed up for you though, hopefully mine will decide to show it's ugly mug soon so we can be cycle buddies... 

MRW - maybe the Boots lady was thinking ahead - piles are very common in pregnancy don't you know!! Mind you it would be nice to find out for def first!! 

On the sex issue - why do you think I am looking forward to my holiday and hoping AF has come and gone before then - it's my yearly bonkathon!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness the weather!!!!!!
I don't know what it is like where you are but it's terrible here. Our road has turned into a river. I've just been out on the roof trying to sort out blocked gutter! We've got water coming in under our sitting room floor. Thankfully it's a suspended floor over earth so there is space for water and it drains away but this is incredible. And the road really is a river. I've never seen anything like it. Lost the satelite signal too and no tv without it. Gona snuggle up with the cats and a good book I think but just can't get over this rain!
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Weather is pants!! Want to go home and curl up with a book but stuck here .....


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon everyone, took me nearly all lunchtime to catch up with you lot!!!

Emma - no tummy pains today, must have been a bit of trapped wind   you could be right about the babies moving up though, they said at Woking that would happen around now.

Deb - thinking of you hon, hope the scan went well.

Wildcat - good luck for Monday, faint line sounds really promising, you're so brave to take these tests.  Fingers crossed for you.

Cheesyb/Alisha/Jules - thanks for your good luck messages, feel better about it today as I felt sick this morning, mad that I get pleased about that!!!!

Gill - really sorry to hear your news, it will happen for you next time, be positive..

MrW - what if those PREGNANT - NOT PREGNANT comes up faint, which one do you take as true then?  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all looking forward to the weekend.  Out with DH's family tomorrow night, got to meet his Dad's new woman, who sounds like another money grabbing lady who's young enough to be his daughter, why does he keep falling for them?  This will be the 3rd one who will try and move in with him, try and take his money and then we're left to pick up the pieces - oh what fun!  It's not as if he's even that rich, had a nice house and a nice car but that's about it, unless there's something we don't know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow its terrible over here in Langley too!

Fingers - bonkathon!      there is something about hot weather and holidays that brings the   out in us!
We were   all the time in Thailand!   Actually think we were at it last night      

Welcome back monkeylove and happy de-regging!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

he probably has miche


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will you   natasha   you have got through so many pages already and your supposed to be sick 

Mr W-Yeah get the clearblue ones say say PREGNANT

Miche-Good news honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry mummy emma....my lips are


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gosh that   was hard work!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry emma....i know its now 3rd post in a row!

I need some help, tried to put my ticker in my profile and its not working   and ideas anyone?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its chucking it down in Maidenhead aswell, not like me to only take half of my lunch, mainly cause realised I have a hole in my boot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glue will have to do until I extend my overdraft


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Click on someone else ticker and it will take you to the ticker webite then you choose your ticker etc and copy and paste


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

i've done the ticker and pasted the URL into the bit under signature but it isn't working


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Just found this on the Sun site .. interesting reading ...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006440133,00.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

did you click,"save profile"


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcats are you using the early tests?

I have some Acorn ones that detect 10 milly u's what evers.... can give you some?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrw-Thats interesting what a shame its not being trialed at woking


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

oh bugger    is it the bbCode that you copy and past?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah it is nvh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no the HTTP


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

If i take my shoes to the shoe menders in town, the ones where they do they keys....how long will it take?  im wanting them for tomo....did i leave it too late? LOL


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh poo - why isn't it working!    

I've copied the whole bbCode and the website address and its not working! 
I'm ready to kill        not good with pmt! 

Bendy - you should be ok, some shops do it there an then.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats good then!!

Wheres Mr w??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Natasha - you on MSN and I'll talk you through it if you like?


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

i've applied for that free IVF trial in Nottingham.  I only did it yesterday so haven't heard back from them yet.  I figured we could cope with going up to Nottingham if it meant a round of free treatment!  There's a link to the application somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.

Emerald


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i'll do it too for free!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

no cheesy not at work, only on dh's laptop at home. Maybe i can do it next week one
evening if you are about. I used to do it on the other site but just can't do it here.

Is the title 'tickerfactory.com' or is it the actual web address? maybe its that thats going wrong.

This is the BBCode that i copied 
url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]









And this is the title
http://www.tickerfactory.com

Is that right? thanks cheesy

My the way MrW - good article. So everyone goes for a FET then! thats interesting to know

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendy and Emerald


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

how weird!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

V interesting article - shame we don't live near Nottingham as I would definitely apply. Let's hope it is successful and then Woking start using it as well!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkeylove-Hopefully we wont need to try it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Howdy all 

One very happy lady here. Had our scan at the fetal med unit and we saw that this baby has the correct structures not an empty space like last time. Still a long way to go but it doesn't look at this stage like the baby is effected with Holoprosencephaly 

Still can't quite believe it but the nuchal fold was good and all the other basic structures (heart, stomach, limbs, etc) look perfect for this stage of development.  Got another scan in 4 weeks but they did say that if I wanted they were happy for me to go to 20 weeks .... (not a hope in hell for me to wait that long!) 

SO all is good!

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs I am really pleased for you, congratulations


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Thats great news...now try relaxing


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yes Aunty Emma <nods head> 

DH has just spoken to the insurance builders.... after 2 weeks of nothing happening (apart from the tile results) they still haven't scheduled a time to come and put out *bleep* *bleep* house back together 

But in the post I got a bonus from work (great seeing as how I haven't been there for a few weeks) for some "above and beyond the call of duty" work I did whilst going through IVF  Looks like I have a nursery fund started 

All in all its a good day! 

How is everyone else doing - I'll try to catch up with the 20 odd pages later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy

OK so i know the code is ok cause it works when i copy paste into a post.

So it must be the website title 

I really apologise for these posts everyone! 

Woohoo debs - thats great news. You must be so relieved


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic news Deb, you must be so relieved, you can now enjoy your pregnancy, woo hoo!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thats great deb's must be so nice no to have to worry !

B.x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

highlight the whole URL link, copy and paste it below everything else on your signature using edit profile and then save profile and click out of it, does that work

Make sure you dont go over the character limits by looking just below that box

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm in profile forum information.

The website title is now www.tickerfactory.com

I did copy the entire code but for some reason it doesn't like me! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  That man dancing makes me pmsl 

Just had a reading from a medium one of the other ff recommended wow she was spot on here goes

Asked me if i am going through ivf, said that had 2 loss's recently but 5 altogether
said that she has a pain on her right side like an ovary or ectopic pg, said that my next attempt im going to be pg and have a little boy with coffee coloured hair and skin and will be at our wedding when he is 18mths old on a beach in Barbados. 
Said the two i lost look like baby suri x2 girls with loads of jet black hair and that their ok as my grandad is looking after them all my loss's are girls and they all coffee coloured skin and jet black hair.
my d/f loves me for me and 110% behind the ivf. also said that if im told im not ready then to go with what the cons says. also she said that i have a girl in spirit around 6 years old (which is my loss i had in 2000) again coffee skinned but jet black long straight hair   and chinese eyes 
Said that they are running tests on me at the moment and they will find out what is wrong.
She was really good said that i am not talking to my mum but she will find the strength to leave her husband in 2 years time


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

that frightens me a bit but she was spot on tho!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh emma thats brilliant - did she do it over the phone?  I want her number for sure please!
Been wanting to go to one for a while!  how exciting


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

She is in Devon she does it over the phone you email her a pic of yourself and whoever you want to talk about ie people in spirit

She also said this is weird there are a lot of people talking about me at a certain place cause i have a lot of ladies coming to me recently with the same issues..i asked her if she wanted me to tell her and she said no as she thought it best she didnt know.

Nvh-Will pm you her details

She is on ebay lesleymedium and you can buy readings on there she will then do your reading withing 48 hrs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey Emma, I didnt know you  were going, whats her details............... you dark horse  

what does she mean people talking to you about a place?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy









I was putting it in the wrong place! I thought it had to go in the bit under the signature

The moral of this story is..........if you don't suceed, try and try again!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done natasha, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO at the end of the signature box


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Didnt go anywhere it was a phone reading didnt say anything in case it was pooh 

Nvh-Well done..where do you get the dancing man he makes me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

did it cost you much


Phone reading aswell, she must be good with just a picture of you?

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68709.new#new


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know that now!    thanks for your help chick.

Emma - thanks for the pm...gonna read it now

Dancing man is this way http://planetsmilies.net/smiley/party-565.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

